# SLM's Car Show in Monterey, CA



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 3 2008, 10:14 PM~11010143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: GOOD SHOW... WILL BE THERE FOR SURE...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE FO SHO


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm there I ownly live a couple of miles from the fairgrounds.


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

What is the vehicle entry fee?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jul 3 2008, 10:25 PM~11010222
> *:thumbsup: GOOD SHOW... WILL BE THERE FOR SURE...
> *


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jul 3 2008, 11:15 PM~11010520
> *What is the vehicle entry fee?
> *


$30 pre-reg
$40 day-of-show


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

See you People there. TTT for another good Show....


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

We'll be there fo show :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 3 2008, 10:14 PM~11010143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


number 5 and keeping live :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

People better pre-reg because this place WILL fill up. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Jul 5 2008, 10:26 AM~11017103
> *People better pre-reg because this place WILL fill up.  :biggrin:
> *


so very true


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

is fresno going to be king of the streets?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Do you Think Keak is going to actually show up this time? :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

What do guys!!! Its RUTHIE!!!! Getting ready for the best shows of my life...... I need help getting my fit .. Who's got ideas???????


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 5 2008, 11:58 PM~11020454
> *What do guys!!! Its RUTHIE!!!! Getting ready for the best shows of my life...... I need help getting my fit .. Who's got ideas???????
> *


Yeah, your birthday suit will do fine!!! :yes:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 6 2008, 12:04 AM~11020476
> *Yeah, your birthday suit will do fine!!!  :yes:
> *


I dont have a birthday suit!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 5 2008, 01:59 PM~11018002
> *Do you Think Keak is going to actually show up this time?  :biggrin:
> *


  :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill try .............


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 3 2008, 10:14 PM~11010143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward for number 5 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JayJay209 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'LL BE THERE FO SHO HOMIES!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone watch the UFC fights last night?????? Good Fight!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 6 2008, 05:00 PM~11023570
> *Anyone watch the UFC fights last night?????? Good Fight!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


no :angry: did Rampage win


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

IM NOT GOING TO THE SHOW :angry: :angry: 

MY DAUGHTER HAS A SOFTBALL TOUNAMENT IN TAHOE FRIDAY, SAT, AND SUN.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Monterey is going to be my last show and I'm calling it quits...
I want thank every one who supported me, I'm sorry cochinos But I tried.... I can't anymore. At the end of this month I'm going to cancel my page.

I love all you guys and thanks a lot for everything!
Ruthie Skye
xoxo


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831+Jul 3 2008, 10:25 PM~11010222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 7 2008, 05:39 AM~11027107
> *Monterey is going to be my last show and I'm calling it quits...
> I want thank every one who supported me, I'm sorry cochinos But I tried.... I can't anymore. At the end of this month I'm going to cancel my page.
> 
> ...


a very sad day in the COCHINO world!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 7 2008, 08:16 AM~11027448
> *a very sad day in the COCHINO world!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *




:0 :0 


so let's start looking 4 a replacement :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 7 2008, 06:39 AM~11027107
> *Monterey is going to be my last show and I'm calling it quits...
> I want thank every one who supported me, I'm sorry cochinos But I tried.... I can't anymore. At the end of this month I'm going to cancel my page.
> 
> ...


GOOD LUCK DOIN WHAT U DO


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 7 2008, 06:39 AM~11027107
> *Monterey is going to be my last show and I'm calling it quits...
> I want thank every one who supported me, I'm sorry cochinos But I tried.... I can't anymore. At the end of this month I'm going to cancel my page.
> 
> ...


WHAT HAPPENED???????? 



Damn another Cochina quiting on us .....


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 5 2008, 12:48 PM~11017447
> *Why you want to know Jester?  :dunno:*


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 7 2008, 08:36 AM~11027539
> *:0  :0
> so let's start looking 4 a replacement  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 7 2008, 08:36 AM~11027539
> *:0  :0
> so let's start looking 4 a replacement  :biggrin:
> *


mira como eres lol
:biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jul 7 2008, 02:12 PM~11029863
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


youre quick to talk. :scrutinize: 
are you ready to step up and try to be a replacement?????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jul 7 2008, 02:12 PM~11029863
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



REINA u want the job?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION+Jul 7 2008, 06:28 AM~11027081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa so sooon?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 7 2008, 02:27 PM~11029973
> *REINA u want the job?
> *


Hey bro ... you know we need to see more before we consider handing over the title .... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 7 2008, 02:29 PM~11030003
> *Hey bro ... you know we need to see more before we consider handing over the title ....  :biggrin:
> *



u r right naked pic please


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 7 2008, 02:32 PM~11030025
> *u r right naked pic please
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:biggrin: YO ROLLERZ ONLY BROTHERZ IM TAKING MY TROPHIE TAKING TRIKE ,
JUST WAIT AND SEE,
ROLLERZ ONLY BAY AREA CHAPTER , :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 7 2008, 02:29 PM~11029997
> *nope it wen to the judges and forrest came out the winner. damn good fight tho
> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa so sooon?
> *




q vo NASTY how u doing homie? how's da business?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 7 2008, 02:40 PM~11030080
> *q vo NASTY how u doing homie? how's da business?
> *


Chillin man just tryna stay cool at work. fuckin tired of the place man hahaha


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 7 2008, 02:54 PM~11030180
> *Chillin man just tryna stay cool at work. fuckin tired of the place man hahaha
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

monterey here we come!! someone lock up the golf carts lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 7 2008, 03:13 PM~11030282
> *monterey here we come!!  someone lock up the golf carts lol
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Paul wants 2 break da other leg :cheesy:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 7 2008, 03:15 PM~11030301
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Paul wants 2 break da other leg  :cheesy:
> *


ill save him the trouble and break it for him... lol
:twak:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 7 2008, 03:19 PM~11030320
> *ill save him the trouble and break it for him...  lol
> :twak:
> *


HEY GIRL IF HE DOES , HE CAN BARROW MINE , I WEAR A PROSTITIC LEG ! HAHAHA :biggrin: :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Reina+Jul 7 2008, 01:12 PM~11029863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i second that


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 7 2008, 06:39 AM~11027107
> *Monterey is going to be my last show and I'm calling it quits...
> I want thank every one who supported me, I'm sorry cochinos But I tried.... I can't anymore. At the end of this month I'm going to cancel my page.
> 
> ...


 :angry: :nosad:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 7 2008, 08:16 AM~11027448
> *a very sad day in the COCHINO world!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


aww.. it will be okay J.r!!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 7 2008, 04:37 PM~11031452
> *aww.. it will be okay J.r!!!
> *


i dont know i think im gonna need at least 2 hugs maybe 3


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jul 7 2008, 09:07 AM~11027708
> *GOOD LUCK DOIN WHAT U DO
> *


Thanks cutie!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 7 2008, 08:36 AM~11027539
> *:0  :0
> so let's start looking 4 a replacement  :biggrin:
> *


HOW DARE YOU.......
!
You couldnt even wait till the end of this month when i deleted my account!!!!
I am hurt so.... HURT! :angry:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 7 2008, 10:00 AM~11027987
> *WHAT HAPPENED????????
> Damn another Cochina quiting on us .....
> *


I just need time to take care of my family... I dont want to leave!!! Ill miss my cochinos and cochinas... ( oh wait i was the only one!). lol


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 7 2008, 05:38 PM~11031455
> *i dont know i think im gonna need at least 2 hugs maybe 3
> *


For yuo??? I'll give a 3 :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 7 2008, 04:45 PM~11031529
> *For yuo??? I'll give a 3  :cheesy:
> *


ok you said it :biggrin: im printing it out so i can have it in writing


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 7 2008, 05:39 PM~11031468
> *Thanks cutie!
> *


DONT BE SHY, STOP BY, N SAY HI TO THIS ROLLERZ ONLY GUY


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 7 2008, 07:36 AM~11027539
> *:0  :0
> so let's start looking 4 a replacement  :biggrin:
> *



your a jerk :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 7 2008, 05:41 PM~11031485
> *HOW DARE YOU.......
> !
> You couldnt even wait till the end of this month when i deleted my account!!!!
> ...



as the President I need to make sure we got a spokes model at all time, you know the last one just forgot bout us  but you will be VIP all the time :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 7 2008, 07:52 PM~11032869
> *your a jerk  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




that's my first name my last name is *Meoff* :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 7 2008, 07:59 PM~11032966
> *that's my first name my last name is Meoff  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 7 2008, 07:58 PM~11032950
> *as the President I need to make sure we got a spokes model at all time, you know the last one just forgot bout us    but you will be VIP all the time  :biggrin:
> *


i thought big daddy was the president :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

that's my first name my last name is Meoff 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

im sensing some gayness in here.. :0


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 7 2008, 07:59 PM~11032966
> *that's my first name my last name is Meoff  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :werd: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 7 2008, 07:59 PM~11032966
> *that's my first name my last name is Meoff  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nono: :nono:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 7 2008, 09:52 PM~11034440
> *im sensing some gayness in here..  :0
> *





no seas celosa :biggrin: 



let us know how Paul comes out of his surgery today :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 8 2008, 12:51 AM~11035506
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



ok ok my first name is JACK :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

is there a saturday move in?? i wanna pose on some rides in my new neon yellow thong :nicoderm:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 8 2008, 07:09 AM~11036464
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> is there a saturday move in?? i wanna pose on some rides in my new neon yellow thong  :nicoderm:
> *


oh shit.....i didnt know they made bright colored rope hahahaha j/k


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 7 2008, 07:04 PM~11033050
> *i thought big daddy was the president :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


nope im the VP


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 8 2008, 08:19 AM~11036520
> *oh shit.....i didnt know they made bright colored rope hahahaha j/k
> *


them fuckin big and tall stores have everything!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 8 2008, 08:00 AM~11036414
> *ok ok my first name is JACK  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 7 2008, 07:58 PM~11032950
> *as the President I need to make sure we got a spokes model at all time, you know the last one just forgot bout us    but you will be VIP all the time  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 7 2008, 05:43 PM~11031504
> *I just need time to take care of my family... I dont want to leave!!! Ill miss my cochinos and cochinas... ( oh wait i was the only one!). lol
> *


Understandable ..... Family First .... don't be a stranger to us COCHINO's though ..... 










where is the wind when you need it :cheesy: ......


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

WHAT UP COCHINO'S........... :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 8 2008, 10:30 AM~11037431
> *Understandable ..... Family First .... don't be a stranger to us COCHINO's though .....
> where is the wind when you need it  :cheesy: ......
> *



Mac Daddy :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 8 2008, 08:09 AM~11036464
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> is there a saturday move in?? i wanna pose on some rides in my new neon yellow thong  :nicoderm:
> *



c if u can get me a RAIDERS one 2 hang on my truck :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 8 2008, 09:32 AM~11037439
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> WHAT UP COCHINO'S........... :biggrin:
> *


a cabron look who finally decided to honor us with his presence!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 8 2008, 10:32 AM~11037439
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> 
> WHAT UP COCHINO'S........... :biggrin:
> *



What's good bro????


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 8 2008, 10:51 AM~11037557
> *a cabron look who finally decided to honor us with his presence!!!
> *


Common Aye!!!

What’s good in the hood cabron…….. :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 8 2008, 10:54 AM~11037573
> *What's good bro????
> *


Chillin pimp….. just trying to plane for this show….. is there a move in SAT cabron’s??? :0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 8 2008, 10:19 AM~11037778
> *Common Aye!!!
> 
> What’s good in the hood cabron…….. :biggrin:
> *


nada new some old stuff just workin you know.... so you gonna be at the show??


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

whats up cochino brothers :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 8 2008, 08:09 AM~11036464
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> is there a saturday move in?? i wanna pose on some rides in my new neon yellow thong  :nicoderm:
> *


oh shit is nasty the new spokes model with his yellow thong :roflmao: :roflmao: 
whats up bro :biggrin: u going saturday


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 8 2008, 11:41 AM~11037962
> *nada new some old stuff just workin you know.... so you gonna be at the show??
> *


I want too…. Its fuckin like $200.00 a night at some hotels in Monterey….. That’s fuckin crazy!! I wanted to come down SAT and chill…..


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 8 2008, 11:03 AM~11038167
> *I want too…. Its fuckin like $200.00 a night at some hotels in Monterey….. That’s fuckin crazy!! I wanted to come down SAT and chill…..
> *


$200... no mamen, that better come with a happy ending or a bottle of ky, try seaside.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 11:56 AM~11038092
> *oh shit is nasty the new spokes model with his yellow thong :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> whats up bro :biggrin: u going saturday
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

to tell u the truth now i dont know if im even going. just found out i agreed to prior arragements :uh:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 8 2008, 11:27 AM~11038396
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> to tell u the truth now i dont know if im even going. just found out i agreed to prior arragements  :uh:
> *


damn see you got everyone all excited about your yellow thong and now your not sure if you gonna go


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 8 2008, 12:31 PM~11038431
> *damn see you got everyone all excited about your yellow thong and now your not sure if you gonna go
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 8 2008, 11:28 AM~11037857
> *Chillin pimp….. just trying to plane for this show….. is there a move in SAT cabron’s??? :0
> *


More than likely there is .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 11:52 AM~11038057
> *whats up cochino brothers :biggrin:
> *


What's good bro? You have a chance yet to get me those flics?


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 8 2008, 12:46 PM~11038555
> *What's good bro? You have a chance yet to get me those flics?
> *


working on it. my other computer fuck up and there trying to get my pics out.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 01:16 PM~11038812
> *working on it. my other computer fuck up and  there trying to get my pics out.
> *


Oh shitt ...... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Look @ my boy!!! :cheesy: :wow: :nicoderm: 
This is what you get when you have clean Tatts! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 8 2008, 12:24 PM~11038881
> *Look @ my boy!!! :cheesy:  :wow:  :nicoderm:
> This is what you get when you have clean Tatts! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


cabron we all know you werent looking at the tatts!!! you know you just want a flavor savor like his :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 8 2008, 08:09 AM~11036464
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> is there a saturday move in?? i wanna pose on some rides in my new neon yellow thong  :nicoderm:
> *


Damn Stevie as much as i want to see that yellow thong i rather kick it with our new girl maritza, our new girl. She'll be with us in monterrey.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Jul 7 2008, 12:19 PM~11029099
> *looks like im going to miss this one too :angry: *


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

MAY BE THE NEXT BROAD WNT CHARGE 5$ A PICTURE LIKE RUTHIE SKYY DID.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 8 2008, 12:31 PM~11038431
> *damn see you got everyone all excited about your yellow thong and now your not sure if you gonna go
> *


my bad my bad. i was just tryna give you guys something to smile about again after we heard the news about ruthie.

but yea momz said i agreed to help her friend move saturday and maybe sunday. she must have asked me when i was asleep cuz theres no way my big ass would agree to something like that. :scrutinize:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 8 2008, 01:26 PM~11038892
> *cabron we all know you werent looking at the tatts!!! you know you just want a flavor savor like his :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ur just like a little puta!!! LMAO!!! ASSHOLE!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 8 2008, 01:27 PM~11038897
> *Damn Stevie as much as i want to see that yellow thong i rather kick it with our new girl maritza, our new girl. She'll be with us in monterrey.
> 
> 
> ...


aah yes i forgot she was gonna be there too. maybe ill keep the thong in the drawer then. i dont wanna take away any attention from latest alfonsomakeover :biggrin: 

lose one and pick up two


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 8 2008, 02:09 PM~11039198
> *my bad my bad. i was just tryna give you guys something to smile about again after we heard the news about ruthie.
> 
> but yea momz said i agreed to help her friend move saturday and maybe sunday. she must have asked me when i was asleep cuz theres no way my big ass would agree to something like that.  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: shit wake up early 2 move hell no :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 8 2008, 02:11 PM~11039219
> *ur just like a little puta!!!  LMAO!!! ASSHOLE!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 02:15 PM~11039261
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: shit  wake up early 2 move hell no :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Jul 8 2008, 01:54 PM~11039108
> *MAY BE THE NEXT BROAD WNT CHARGE 5$ A PICTURE LIKE RUTHIE SKYY DID.
> *


what show was this.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 8 2008, 01:11 PM~11039219
> *ur just like a little puta!!!  LMAO!!! ASSHOLE!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

the woodland show i asked for a picture the breezie said 5 bones


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Jul 8 2008, 01:42 PM~11039482
> *the woodland show i asked for a picture the breezie said 5 bones
> *


i never seen or heard her charge some one for a pic


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

MAYBE ITS CUZ IM BLACK :roflmao: :tongue:  :yes:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Jul 8 2008, 01:48 PM~11039517
> *MAYBE ITS CUZ IM BLACK :roflmao:  :tongue:    :yes:
> *


could be :0 nah she not like that....


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Jul 8 2008, 02:48 PM~11039517
> *MAYBE ITS CUZ IM BLACK :roflmao:  :tongue:    :yes:
> *


or looked suspect


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 8 2008, 02:16 PM~11039273
> *:roflmao:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 8 2008, 07:59 AM~11036408
> *no seas celosa  :biggrin:
> let us know how Paul comes out of his surgery today  :biggrin:
> *


celosa de que? de que ustedes are turning fruity on me? :biggrin: 

hes came through with flying colors. hes all laid out all groggy and goofy right now watching the food network (figures) lol. they put screws and a plate in his ankle.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 8 2008, 05:08 PM~11040977
> *celosa de que? de que ustedes are turning fruity on me?  :biggrin:
> 
> hes came through with flying colors. hes all laid out all groggy and goofy right now watching the food network (figures) lol. they put screws and a plate in his ankle.
> *


he just gettin tips for the next BBQ, he gonna be out there going BAM in no time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 8 2008, 12:03 PM~11038167
> *I want too…. Its fuckin like $200.00 a night at some hotels in Monterey….. That’s fuckin crazy!! I wanted to come down SAT and chill…..
> *


i just talked to gilbert and he told me theres some event going on in monterey that weekend. its called Race Night at The Row. thats why its expenisive.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## LA63forlife (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 8 2008, 02:15 PM~11039249
> *aah yes i forgot she was gonna be there too. maybe ill keep the thong in the drawer then. i dont wanna take away any attention from latest alfonsomakeover  :biggrin:
> 
> lose one and pick up two
> *



You mean Streetlow is actually gonna let Barrio Girls into the show again? I love hot women same as everyone else, but Porn at a family oriented show? I just don't see it.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 8 2008, 01:27 PM~11038897
> *Damn Stevie as much as i want to see that yellow thong i rather kick it with our new girl maritza, our new girl. She'll be with us in monterrey.
> 
> 
> ...




new girl? how new :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 8 2008, 06:08 PM~11040977
> *celosa de que? de que ustedes are turning fruity on me?  :biggrin:
> 
> hes came through with flying colors. hes all laid out all groggy and goofy right now watching the food network (figures) lol. they put screws and a plate in his ankle.
> *




he wants 2 cook 4 u


----------



## LA63forlife (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 7 2008, 06:39 AM~11027107
> *Monterey is going to be my last show and I'm calling it quits...
> I want thank every one who supported me, I'm sorry cochinos But I tried.... I can't anymore. At the end of this month I'm going to cancel my page.
> 
> ...



Had a chance to meet you in Costa Mesa... Damn, I got in to a world of shot when my lady saw me looking at you... I wanted to see you again next year. No te quero ver que to vias.... I wish you's stay... hell I might just go to Monterey to see you one more time..


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

*Goin to the coffee shop, pickin up some of them asian hotties, see you in Monterrey. I LOVE THEM CHINAS! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LA63forlife_@Jul 8 2008, 10:25 PM~11043459
> *You mean Streetlow is actually gonna let Barrio Girls into the show again?  I love hot women same as everyone else, but Porn at a family oriented show?  I just don't see it.
> *


Alright homie, ill see you at the $500 dollar bikini contest :biggrin:


----------



## LA63forlife (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 8 2008, 11:19 PM~11043831
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Alright homie, ill see you at the $500 dollar bikini contest  :biggrin:
> *



I think there might just be a diffrence between seeing a hyna shaking her ass on stage and girls sticking a didlo in themselves, or getting buttrammed. I will watch bikini contests, but not your smut.


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA63forlife_@Jul 8 2008, 11:50 PM~11044045
> *I think there might just be a diffrence between seeing a hyna shaking her ass on stage and girls sticking a didlo in themselves, or getting buttrammed.  I will watch bikini contests, but not your smut.
> *


Yeah like any of our girls do that at a show, so what's the difference from gangster rap performer promoting their music at the car show and we can't have a booth? Car shows have stoped being a family event along time ago, you want a real family event? Go to a pic nic or gathering. Real family events dont have bikini contest at their shows and if you are going to try to regulate me then try to police half the girls walking around at shows showing ass and titties maybe they didnt get the memo that the car show was a family event. Again homie you dont like it you dont have to be part of it or even look at it, just keep on walking and don't let your hyna see you look our way, dont want to get you in trouble or anything.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA63forlife_@Jul 8 2008, 10:50 PM~11044045
> *I think there might just be a diffrence between seeing a hyna shaking her ass on stage and girls sticking a didlo in themselves, or getting buttrammed.  I will watch bikini contests, but not your smut.
> *



It's a trip how all your post are on SLM threads, but please leave your negativity out, if you have something against anybody personally, send them a private message. If you have anything personally against SLM, pm me & I'll send my number your way so that we can talk about it. Were trying to keep our topic positive. 

By the way, I think you watch a little to much porn, you got a little graphic there with the porn scenes :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 9 2008, 12:12 AM~11044175
> *It's a trip how all your post are on SLM threads, but please leave your negativity out, if you have something against anybody personally, send them a private message. If you have anything personally against SLM, pm me & I'll send my number your way so that we can talk about it. Were trying to keep our topic positive.
> 
> By the way, I think you watch a little to much porn, you got a little graphic there with the porn scenes  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso+Jul 9 2008, 12:03 AM~11044130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso+Jul 9 2008, 12:03 AM~11044130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## LA63forlife (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 9 2008, 08:10 AM~11045165
> *
> :yes:
> *


I have nothing bad to say about Streetlow. All I said was that I am suprised you are letting this nasty porno site in your shows... I saw them here in Costa Mesa with their porn star... then they posting up for your Woodland show and now Monterey. Streetlowrider, I have much respect for Streetlow and all of you who put it together. But don't go telling me to keep this down-low and to send you a private message.. you or Barrio Girls. This is an open forum. Anyone can write what they want, when they want. You don't have a problem writing when you have a problem, neither do the Barrio Girls people. So why try to shut me up?

Shows are family events. A bikini contest can be regulated. They didn't have anything pop out in Costa Mesa. Streetlow has set a set of rules, the girls follow them if they want to win. Thats how the show down here ran. Girls are running around wearing small shorts and tank tops. Reppin Streetlow and car clubs, not a graphically pornographic site. Find another way to promote. Seems like you want to prey on the Lowrider community, like a drug dealer to a junkie.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA63forlife_@Jul 9 2008, 08:24 AM~11045230
> *I have nothing bad to say about Streetlow.  All I said was that I am suprised you are letting this nasty porno site in your shows...  I saw them here in Costa Mesa with their porn star...  then they posting up for your Woodland show and now Monterey.  Streetlowrider, I have much respect for Streetlow and all of you who put it together.  But don't go telling me to keep this down-low and to send you a private message.. you or Barrio Girls.  This is an open forum.  Anyone can write what they want, when they want.  You don't have a problem writing when you have a problem, neither do the Barrio Girls people.  So why try to shut me up?
> 
> Shows are family events.  A bikini contest can be regulated.  They didn't have anything pop out in Costa Mesa.  Streetlow has set a set of rules, the girls follow them if they want to win.  Thats how the show down here ran.  Girls are running around wearing small shorts and tank tops.  Reppin Streetlow and car clubs, not a graphically pornographic site.  Find another way to promote.  Seems like you want to prey on the Lowrider community, like a drug dealer to a junkie.
> *


and you have five post and just been a member since yesterday i think you made a new screen name to talk shit thru if that part of the show bothers you so much then just dont watch it i take my kids to the show's but i dont take them to that part its pretty simple go to the show enjoy the part's that are acceptable to you


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA63forlife_@Jul 9 2008, 08:24 AM~11045230
> *I have nothing bad to say about Streetlow.  All I said was that I am suprised you are letting this nasty porno site in your shows...  I saw them here in Costa Mesa with their porn star...  then they posting up for your Woodland show and now Monterey.  Streetlowrider, I have much respect for Streetlow and all of you who put it together.  But don't go telling me to keep this down-low and to send you a private message.. you or Barrio Girls.  This is an open forum.  Anyone can write what they want, when they want.  You don't have a problem writing when you have a problem, neither do the Barrio Girls people.  So why try to shut me up?
> 
> Shows are family events.  A bikini contest can be regulated.  They didn't have anything pop out in Costa Mesa.  Streetlow has set a set of rules, the girls follow them if they want to win.  Thats how the show down here ran.  Girls are running around wearing small shorts and tank tops.  Reppin Streetlow and car clubs, not a graphically pornographic site.  Find another way to promote.  Seems like you want to prey on the Lowrider community, like a drug dealer to a junkie.
> *


I already PMed you so whatever homie you have your opinion. And dont let me post up previous pics of bikini contest and see how regulated they were. Oh ill be in monterrey and in fresno come and say what's up in person.
Hmm let me see family entertainment:

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Our "Nasty" model


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 9 2008, 08:52 AM~11045361
> *and you have five post and just  been a member since yesterday i think you made a new screen name to talk shit thru  if that part of the show bothers you so much then just dont watch it  i take my kids to the show's but i dont take them to that part its pretty simple go to the show enjoy the part's that are acceptable to you
> *


Yup I have a good idea of who it is, easy to track ip numbers, funny you see me at every show and dont say shit, so fo real stop hiding behind a profile, again ill be in monterrey and in fresno. But if its the same person i think it is, we'll i know youll keep on hiding behind a fake profile.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I think the way STREETLOW had it in San Jose last year was the best way. They had the main stage and a small one, in one they had the bikini contest and in the other they had the trophies. so you can choose go c some ass or go get ur trophy :biggrin: 



I will say this that the only thing I don't like is people driving around while the show is going on :angry: :angry: I hope STREETLOW staff puts a stop 2 this :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA63forlife_@Jul 9 2008, 08:24 AM~11045230
> *I have nothing bad to say about Streetlow.  All I said was that I am suprised you are letting this nasty porno site in your shows...  I saw them here in Costa Mesa with their porn star...  then they posting up for your Woodland show and now Monterey.  Streetlowrider, I have much respect for Streetlow and all of you who put it together.  But don't go telling me to keep this down-low and to send you a private message.. you or Barrio Girls.  This is an open forum.  Anyone can write what they want, when they want.  You don't have a problem writing when you have a problem, neither do the Barrio Girls people.  So why try to shut me up?
> 
> Shows are family events.  A bikini contest can be regulated.  They didn't have anything pop out in Costa Mesa.  Streetlow has set a set of rules, the girls follow them if they want to win.  Thats how the show down here ran.  Girls are running around wearing small shorts and tank tops.  Reppin Streetlow and car clubs, not a graphically pornographic site.  Find another way to promote.  Seems like you want to prey on the Lowrider community, like a drug dealer to a junkie.
> *


Hey homie with all respect, its post like this that make you sound dumb. Costa mesa wasnt the first show we were at and wont be the last. you talk about us bein a porn site well yes, your correct it is.. but if u knew anything about the site you would know that it aint all porn. it aint all women half naked playing with dildos. Streetlow throws the best shows and thats no secret. its also no secret that the streetlow shows can get kinda wild. i dont know how many times ive seen the models get naked on stage to win the 500 dollars. it is what it is homie. since you got eyes homie tell me this.. when at a car show have u seen any barriogirl model get naked or do any other sexual act?? Since u speak of Costa mesa with or Nasty model. yes Jenaveve is a porn star thats on top of the industry. that same porn star that was probably more dressed then any other model there. you talk about us like we are shootin full on sex scenes at shows when clearly that isnt the case since you saw with your own eyes what we did at the costa mesa show.

and as far as barriogirls preyin on the lowrider community. Barriogirls.com is for the Lowrider community by the lowrider community. so next time you wanna bash something or some one. you should really take the time to get your facts straight first.

Thats all im gonna say. Enjoy the shows


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 9 2008, 09:11 AM~11045494
> *I think the way STREETLOW had it in San Jose last year was the best way. They had the main stage and a small one, in one they had the bikini contest and in the other they had the trophies. so you can choose go c some ass or go get ur trophy  :biggrin:
> I will say this that the only thing I don't like is people driving around while the show is going on  :angry:  :angry:  I hope STREETLOW staff puts a stop 2 this  :biggrin:
> *


does that mean golf carts too??


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA63forlife_@Jul 9 2008, 07:24 AM~11045230
> *I have nothing bad to say about Streetlow.  All I said was that I am suprised you are letting this nasty porno site in your shows...  I saw them here in Costa Mesa with their porn star...  then they posting up for your Woodland show and now Monterey.  Streetlowrider, I have much respect for Streetlow and all of you who put it together.  But don't go telling me to keep this down-low and to send you a private message.. you or Barrio Girls.  This is an open forum.  Anyone can write what they want, when they want.  You don't have a problem writing when you have a problem, neither do the Barrio Girls people.  So why try to shut me up?
> 
> Shows are family events.  A bikini contest can be regulated.  They didn't have anything pop out in Costa Mesa.  Streetlow has set a set of rules, the girls follow them if they want to win.  Thats how the show down here ran.  Girls are running around wearing small shorts and tank tops.  Reppin Streetlow and car clubs, not a graphically pornographic site.  Find another way to promote.  Seems like you want to prey on the Lowrider community, like a drug dealer to a junkie.
> *


i am sick of the crossover and bringing xxx stuff into the lowrider community,it's awful.
just because chicks are walking around in short or tight stuff doesn't mean it's not a family event at a show.
shows stopped becoming family events when the fights were becoming part of the show,the locations were bad, and the type of show it was.
like i want my little girl to come to me and say, hey dad i just saw one girl sucking on another girls chi-chi. or have my little boy tell me, hey dad, i just seen some girls pie.
you can regulate the family event with a bikini contest by not letting your kids go over there depending on their age. you can't do a thing when girls who are there for the obvious reasons for an obvious company taking pics for the obvious purpose and that i lay blame on the show promoter or host.


:yes: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 9 2008, 08:11 AM~11045494
> *I think the way STREETLOW had it in San Jose last year was the best way. They had the main stage and a small one, in one they had the bikini contest and in the other they had the trophies. so you can choose go c some ass or go get ur trophy  :biggrin:
> I will say this that the only thing I don't like is people driving around while the show is going on  :angry:  :angry:  I hope STREETLOW staff puts a stop 2 this  :biggrin:
> *


and im sure you were at the stage gettin your trophy, verdad cabron :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

anyways who is comeing to hop?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 9 2008, 09:11 AM~11045494
> *I think the way STREETLOW had it in San Jose last year was the best way. They had the main stage and a small one, in one they had the bikini contest and in the other they had the trophies. so you can choose go c some ass or go get ur trophy  :biggrin:
> I will say this that the only thing I don't like is people driving around while the show is going on  :angry:  :angry:  I hope STREETLOW staff puts a stop 2 this  :biggrin:
> *


I agree with you.Street Low Shows are good shows that usually get packed. What will become of these great shows when some fool thinking hes mr. cool runs over some little kid?


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 9 2008, 10:48 AM~11045726
> *anyways who is comeing to hop?
> *


ORANGE JUICE WILL BE N DA HOUSE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 9 2008, 10:51 AM~11046302
> *ORANGE JUICE WILL BE N DA HOUSE
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Jul 9 2008, 09:31 AM~11045608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 9 2008, 11:20 AM~11046530
> *no because then we can c Paul getting hurt  :biggrin:
> n that's funny  :cheesy:
> nope
> *


lol hes gonna fuck up his other ankle.

and dont even get me started on manuels ass


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 9 2008, 11:26 AM~11046590
> *lol hes gonna fuck up his other ankle.
> 
> and dont even get me started on manuels ass
> ...




did anybody got it on video we can send it to funnies videos n win 1st place


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 9 2008, 11:28 AM~11046616
> *did anybody got it on video we can send it to funnies videos n win 1st place
> *


 i dont think so. but im sure it would have took first place for sure with pauly flyin out the cart and manuel runnin into the wall with his foot still on the gas 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 9 2008, 11:35 AM~11046672
> *i dont think so. but im sure it would have took first place for sure with pauly flyin out the cart and manuel runnin into the wall with his foot still on the gas
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

YO MY BROTHERZ AND SISTAZ , IM GOING TO BRING MY TAKE ALL THE TROPHIES TRIKE TO SHOW , SO DONT BE AFRAID hno: .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jul 9 2008, 10:51 AM~11046302
> *ORANGE JUICE WILL BE N DA HOUSE
> *


YO BRO YOU KNOW I WORK AT RS HYDRAULICS , WE JUDGE ALL THE HOPS FOR STREET LOW SHOWS , MAKE THAT MUTHAZ DO A BACK FLIP BRO .


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 9 2008, 11:49 AM~11046826
> *YO BRO YOU KNOW I WORK AT RS HYDRAULICS , WE JUDGE ALL THE HOPS FOR STREET LOW SHOWS , MAKE THAT MUTHAZ DO A BACK FLIP BRO .
> *


i thought Pauly judged the hops? :dunno:


----------



## Miss Tasty (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 8 2008, 01:27 PM~11038897
> *Damn Stevie as much as i want to see that yellow thong i rather kick it with our new girl maritza, our new girl. She'll be with us in monterrey.
> 
> 
> ...


good now u can take my pics of the barrio girls myspace :biggrin:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Miss Tasty_@Jul 9 2008, 01:06 PM~11047547
> *good now u can take my pics of the barrio girls myspace  :biggrin:
> *


Signed release form, thanks


----------



## Miss Tasty (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 9 2008, 01:21 PM~11047690
> *Signed release form, thanks
> *


not for the ones in the black thong and bra 
those were for my use not for barrio girls 
u guys never told me that they were gonna b postd up there


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miss Tasty_@Jul 9 2008, 01:23 PM~11047726
> *not for the ones in the black thong and bra
> those were for my use not for barrio girls
> u guys never told me that they were gonna b postd up there
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 9 2008, 12:33 PM~11047833
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


wait till you see her in person bro!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 9 2008, 01:38 PM~11047888
> *wait till you see her in person bro!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


When is this going to be :biggrin:


----------



## Miss Tasty (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 9 2008, 01:44 PM~11047940
> *When is this going to be  :biggrin:
> *


STREETLOW Carshow in Monterey on the 20th


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

hno: :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Miss Tasty_@Jul 9 2008, 01:57 PM~11048056
> *STREETLOW Carshow in  Monterey on the 20th
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 9 2008, 01:07 PM~11048144
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


you gonna be at the show?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 9 2008, 02:10 PM~11048181
> *you gonna be at the show?
> *


Not sure yet ..... :angry:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA63forlife_@Jul 8 2008, 10:32 PM~11043523
> *Had a chance to meet you in Costa Mesa... Damn, I got in to a world of shot when my lady saw me looking at you...  I wanted to see you again next year.  No te quero ver que to vias....  I wish you's stay... hell I might just go to Monterey to see you one more time..
> *


Thank you.. Yes, i am going to be at the Monterey car show... Hope to see you and your wife there its gonna be a good show?


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 9 2008, 09:31 AM~11045608
> *does that mean golf carts too??
> *


oh you had to go there...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 9 2008, 11:20 AM~11046530
> *no because then we can c Paul getting hurt  :biggrin:
> n that's funny  :cheesy:
> *



lol he said alright wait till i see you next sunday.. :0 

i think hes gonna hit you with one of his crutches lol :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Jul 8 2008, 01:54 PM~11039108
> *MAY BE THE NEXT BROAD WNT CHARGE 5$ A PICTURE LIKE RUTHIE SKYY DID.
> *


What we do and where we go isnt free or get handed to us we work hard to look good (I'm not saying I look the best)... I take one pic for free, If you want more then that I charge because you making me work. Right? We dont get paid to go to the shows and no ones takes us there.. We have to make our own money (nails,clothes,gas, exc..) at least half of it back some how.... If taking a picture with me meant that much, Next time tell me who you are and I wont charge. Any one of my friends here can vouch.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT guys


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 9 2008, 07:14 PM~11050599
> *What we do and where we go isnt free or get handed to us we work hard to look good (I'm not saying I look the best)... I take one pic for free, If you want more then that I charge because you making me work. Right? We dont get paid to go to the shows and no ones takes us there.. We have to make our own money (nails,clothes,gas, exc..) at least half of it back some how.... If taking a picture with me meant that much, Next time tell me who you are and I wont charge. Any one of my friends here can vouch.
> *


 :uh: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miss Tasty_@Jul 9 2008, 01:23 PM~11047726
> *not for the ones in the black thong and bra
> those were for my use not for barrio girls
> u guys never told me that they were gonna b postd up there
> *



why don't u send those 2 me :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*WE INVITE ALL OUR LOWRIDER FRIENDS AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BLVD KINGS CAR CLUB BBQ PICNIC..............
*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## paulani143 (Mar 25, 2008)

will there be a car hop show?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by paulani143_@Jul 9 2008, 10:20 PM~11052436
> *will there be a car hop show?
> *


why sure bring your hopper


----------



## paulani143 (Mar 25, 2008)

OK


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA63forlife_@Jul 9 2008, 07:24 AM~11045230
> *I have nothing bad to say about Streetlow.  All I said was that I am suprised you are letting this nasty porno site in your shows...  I saw them here in Costa Mesa with their porn star...  then they posting up for your Woodland show and now Monterey.  Streetlowrider, I have much respect for Streetlow and all of you who put it together.  But don't go telling me to keep this down-low and to send you a private message.. you or Barrio Girls.  This is an open forum.  Anyone can write what they want, when they want.  You don't have a problem writing when you have a problem, neither do the Barrio Girls people. I'm trying to get you to man up. If you have personal issues against certain people, then handle it, stop being a little bitch. Talking shit online is not going to solve your hatred. Besides, what do you know about StreetLow's rules during the bikini contest? I run the stage, the rules change from show to show, so only Gilbert & I know them.
> 
> By the way dumbass, drug dealers don't prey on junkies, junkies prey on drug dealers at all hours of the day to get there shit. Drugs sell themselves, thought you would of known that since your from "the mean streets" & all. :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HOP RULES

THREE MAKES A CLASS
$300.00 EACH CLASS 
FIRST PLACE IN EACH CLASS TAKES HOME THE CASH.....

Single Pump; 36 INCH LOCK UP HEIGHT, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. (must be a complete vehicle)


Double Pump; 40 INCH LOCK UP HEIGHT, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. 
(must be a complete vehicle)


Radical;NO LOCK UP HEIGHT, hopper thats missing one or more of the following: a motor, bumper, glass, grille, headlights,anything goes...

ANY CAR THAT GETS STUCK IN THE AIR IS DISQUALIFIED!!!!!


----------



## LA63forlife (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 9 2008, 11:15 PM~11052807
> *I'm not trying to shut you up, I'm trying to get you to man up. If you have personal issues against certain people, then handle it, stop being a little bitch. Talking shit online is not going to solve your hatred. Besides, what do you know about StreetLow's rules during the bikini contest? I run the stage, the rules change from show to show, so only Gilbert & I know them.
> 
> By the way dumbass, drug dealers don't prey on junkies, junkies prey on drug dealers at all hours of the day to get there shit. Drugs sell themselves, thought you would of known that since your from "the mean streets" & all.  :roflmao:
> ...


I am not gonna get into a battle of words... I think my point was made. There was one person who saw my point. One is a beginning.


----------



## LA63forlife (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Miss Tasty_@Jul 9 2008, 01:23 PM~11047726
> *not for the ones in the black thong and bra
> those were for my use not for barrio girls
> u guys never told me that they were gonna b postd up there
> *



Seek legal advise.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 9 2008, 11:15 PM~11052807
> *I'm not trying to shut you up, I'm trying to get you to man up. If you have personal issues against certain people, then handle it, stop being a little bitch. Talking shit online is not going to solve your hatred. Besides, what do you know about StreetLow's rules during the bikini contest? I run the stage, the rules change from show to show, so only Gilbert & I know them.
> 
> By the way dumbass, drug dealers don't prey on junkies, junkies prey on drug dealers at all hours of the day to get there shit. Drugs sell themselves, thought you would of known that since your from "the mean streets" & all.  :roflmao:
> ...


damm just let this shit die :uh: see everone at the show and have a good time lookin at the ride's and ladie's and meeting new peeps.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 07:59 AM~11054225
> *damm just let this shit die :uh:  see everone at the show and have a good time lookin at the ride's and ladie's and meeting new peeps.
> *





agree


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady+Jul 9 2008, 07:05 PM~11050533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 10 2008, 08:04 AM~11054250
> *agree
> *


My dad str8 gaffled me for my locs


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 08:11 AM~11054298
> *My dad str8 gaffled me for my locs
> *



I got u cover homie


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LA63forlife_@Jul 10 2008, 12:42 AM~11053264
> *I am not gonna get into  a battle of words... I think my point was made.  There was one person who saw my point.  One is a beginning.
> *


Your point only makes sense to you. everything you tried to say was bad about porn we never did or do at shows. the only point that i see is that you are a hater and probably a hypocrite with a bigger porn collection at the house than me. The only thing that you possibly could say negative about any porn site at a show is the fact that it is a porn company. and if thats the case then theres no need to have the chronic candy booth at shows because that would be just as bad to see at a family car show right?? what about the other booths that have female models that wear next to nothing?? What about the girls that come in as spectators that wear next to nothing and sometimes strip and do sexual things in a car while hundreds of cameras are going off?? The POINT I"M TRYING TO MAKE is that you cant single out one company and mark them the root of all evil. thats not how it works.

IF you can name one single time, just one. that a barriogirls.com model has done something sexual or even did something that should have gotten them kicked out that no other girl has done then say so and ill shut up right now. If not then drop it and find something better to do with your time.

and just so you know. the ONLY barriogirls.com model that was at the costa mesa show was Jenaveve. and the only thing she did was sign free 8x10's of her and take free pics with her fans.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 10 2008, 08:14 AM~11054310
> *I got u cover homie
> *


thanks bro


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 08:36 AM~11054407
> *Your point only makes sense to you. everything you tried to say was bad about porn we never did or do at shows. the only point that i see is that you are a hater and probably a hypocrite with a bigger porn collection at the house than me. The only thing that you possibly could say negative about any porn site at a show is the fact that it is a porn company. and if thats the case then theres no need to have the chronic candy booth at shows because that would be just as bad to see at a family car show right?? what about the other booths that have female models that wear next to nothing?? What about the girls that come in as spectators that wear next to nothing and sometimes strip and do sexual things in a car while hundreds of cameras are going off?? The POINT I"M TRYING TO MAKE is that you cant single out one company and mark them the root of all evil. thats not how it works.
> 
> IF you can name one single time, just one. that a barriogirls.com model has done something sexual or even did something that should have gotten them kicked out that no other girl has done then say so and ill shut up right now. If not then drop it and find something better to do with your time.
> ...




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 10 2008, 08:41 AM~11054446
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 08:36 AM~11054407
> *Your point only makes sense to you. everything you tried to say was bad about porn we never did or do at shows. the only point that i see is that you are a hater and probably a hypocrite with a bigger porn collection at the house than me. The only thing that you possibly could say negative about any porn site at a show is the fact that it is a porn company. and if thats the case then theres no need to have the chronic candy booth at shows because that would be just as bad to see at a family car show right?? what about the other booths that have female models that wear next to nothing?? What about the girls that come in as spectators that wear next to nothing and sometimes strip and do sexual things in a car while hundreds of cameras are going off?? The POINT I"M TRYING TO MAKE is that you cant single out one company and mark them the root of all evil. thats not how it works.
> 
> IF you can name one single time, just one. that a barriogirls.com model has done something sexual or even did something that should have gotten them kicked out that no other girl has done then say so and ill shut up right now. If not then drop it and find something better to do with your time.
> ...


well said bro :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 08:46 AM~11054483
> *well said bro :biggrin:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 08:36 AM~11054407
> *Your point only makes sense to you. everything you tried to say was bad about porn we never did or do at shows. the only point that i see is that you are a hater and probably a hypocrite with a bigger porn collection at the house than me. The only thing that you possibly could say negative about any porn site at a show is the fact that it is a porn company. and if thats the case then theres no need to have the chronic candy booth at shows because that would be just as bad to see at a family car show right?? what about the other booths that have female models that wear next to nothing?? What about the girls that come in as spectators that wear next to nothing and sometimes strip and do sexual things in a car while hundreds of cameras are going off?? The POINT I"M TRYING TO MAKE is that you cant single out one company and mark them the root of all evil. thats not how it works.
> 
> IF you can name one single time, just one. that a barriogirls.com model has done something sexual or even did something that should have gotten them kicked out that no other girl has done then say so and ill shut up right now. If not then drop it and find something better to do with your time.
> ...


You got a very good point bro ....


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 08:54 AM~11054550
> *You got a very good point bro ....
> *


  

How bout them niners?? the season is right around the corner. i cant wait bro!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 08:59 AM~11054591
> *
> 
> How bout them niners?? the season is right around the corner. i cant wait bro!!
> *


Man Steve.. Your gonna start on them Winers!!! That a whole other agrument... lol


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 07:59 AM~11054225
> *damm just let this shit die :uh:  see everone at the show and have a good time lookin at the ride's and ladie's and meeting new peeps.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 09:27 AM~11054812
> *Man Steve.. Your gonna start on them Winers!!! That a whole other agrument... lol
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 08:59 AM~11054591
> *
> 
> How bout them niners?? the season is right around the corner. i cant wait bro!!
> *


Already got my ticket for the first day of training camp .... can't wait .... start working on the field again and see all those cheerleaders .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 09:27 AM~11054812
> *Man Steve.. Your gonna start on them Winers!!! That a whole other agrument... lol
> *


aww man.. your a raider fan??? what a chubby killer


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

i thought you guys knew RUTHIE is a RAIDERS FAN baby!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: locs_650, *bigdaddysautoparts*, El Alfonso

Don't start bro ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 09:31 AM~11054838
> *Already got my ticket for the first day of training camp .... can't wait .... start working on the field again and see all those cheerleaders ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn it. i need to get my shit in gear!!! did you get them threw the place u work with?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 10 2008, 09:31 AM~11054845
> *i thought you guys knew RUTHIE is a RAIDERS FAN baby!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i had seen that in another topic ....  .... it's ok i forgive her for that .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 08:31 AM~11054848
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: locs_650, bigdaddysautoparts, El Alfonso
> 
> ...


just pointing out a fact thats all :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 09:31 AM~11054838
> *Already got my ticket for the first day of training camp .... can't wait .... start working on the field again and see all those cheerleaders ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh! so your cheating on me??? :angry:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 09:32 AM~11054859
> *damn it. i need to get my shit in gear!!! did you get them threw the place u work with?
> *


For training camp ... go to the webiste and pick a day and sign up ... free .... let me know what day you pick and i will head out there with you .... take that camera get some bad ass flics ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 09:34 AM~11054871
> *Oh! so your cheating on me??? :angry:
> *


Well your leaving me .....  ... what do you want me to do .....


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Jul 10 2008, 09:34 AM~11054876-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 for a good point


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 08:35 AM~11054887
> *Well your leaving me .....    ... what do you want me to do .....
> *


hey now dont get all greedy on me she leaving all of us


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 10 2008, 09:38 AM~11054916
> *hey now dont get all greedy on me she leaving all of us
> *


Yeah i know that .... but she doesn't like it when i cheat on her .... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 08:39 AM~11054926
> *Yeah i know that .... but she doesn't like it when i cheat on her ....  :biggrin:
> *


she didnt hear it from me thats for sure :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 10 2008, 09:40 AM~11054934
> *she didnt hear it from me thats for sure :0
> *


Sure budddyyy .... :biggrin: ....


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

locs just sing to her lol
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Doowzo74UN4


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 09:31 AM~11054838
> *Already got my ticket for the first day of training camp .... can't wait .... start working on the field again and see all those cheerleaders ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u should of save ur money 4 the monterey show :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 10 2008, 09:42 AM~11054969
> *locs just sing to her lol
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Doowzo74UN4
> *


dammmmmmmmmmm sing it


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Jul 10 2008, 09:35 AM~11054887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I want to be a luchador...
I want to have all the fancy clothes,creams and lotions :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 09:43 AM~11054981
> *u should of save ur money 4 the monterey show :0  :roflmao:
> *


Doesn't cost me anything bro .... 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty+Jul 10 2008, 08:43 AM~11054981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill get you a gift certificate to lotion store at the mall :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 09:31 AM~11054838
> *Already got my ticket for the first day of training camp .... can't wait .... start working on the field again and see all those cheerleaders ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


y see the cheerleaders when u can see ms ruthie skye :scrutinize: :scrutinize: n monterey


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 10 2008, 09:42 AM~11054969
> *locs just sing to her lol
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Doowzo74UN4
> *


Hell yeah .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 09:47 AM~11055026
> *y see the cheerleaders when u can see ms ruthie skye :scrutinize:  :scrutinize: n monterey
> *


Bro this is in August when the season starts ... i work on the field for the Niner games .... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 09:45 AM~11055007
> *But I want to be a luchador...
> I want to have all the fancy clothes,creams and lotions :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sounds good ....


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 09:49 AM~11055040
> *Bro this is in August when the season starts ... i work on the field for the Niner games ....  :biggrin:
> *


i no j/k cochino  :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 09:50 AM~11055051
> *i no j/k cochino   :biggrin:
> *


i know .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ..... i am going to see if i can just shoot down to Monterey early .... have to pay rent first and see what i have left ...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 09:45 AM~11055007
> *But I want to be a luchador...
> I want to have all the fancy clothes,creams and lotions :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


look at u girl :uh: u no we got the best COCHINO'S n here  the line already started :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 09:52 AM~11055066
> *i know ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ..... i am going to see if i can just shoot down to Monterey early .... have to pay rent first and see what i have left ...
> *


 feel u bro.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 09:47 AM~11055021
> *Doesn't cost me anything bro ....
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dang BIG BALLER..
Well I need sponsers to buy me some big O knokers!!! :0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 09:54 AM~11055090
> *Dang BIG BALLER..
> Well I need sponsers to buy me some big O knokers!!!  :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 08:54 AM~11055090
> *Dang BIG BALLER..
> Well I need sponsers to buy me some big O knokers!!!  :0
> *


if i had the money id do it only if i can write sponsored by BIG DADDYS on them :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 09:54 AM~11055090
> *Dang BIG BALLER..
> Well I need sponsers to buy me some big O knokers!!!  :0
> *


NO they are perfect the way they are now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

SO MISS SKYE IS A RAIDER FAN.

I KNEW YOU WERE COOL ASS CHICK :thumbsup: 

FUCK THE NINERS.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 10 2008, 09:55 AM~11055097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


How about this ... don't leave us ... just take a small real small break .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jul 10 2008, 09:57 AM~11055114
> *SO MISS SKYE IS A RAIDER FAN.
> 
> I KNEW YOU WERE COOL ASS CHICK :thumbsup:
> ...


Damn you want to start in here too .... FUCK IT .... 


* FUCK THE RAIDERS *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 09:50 AM~11055047
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  sounds good ....
> *


Real Good!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 10 2008, 09:57 AM~11055108
> *if i had the money id do it only if i can write sponsored by BIG DADDYS on them :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Alright... I'm gonna start walking around with a box.. it's gonna be donations for my breast..


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 10:00 AM~11055131
> *Real Good!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 09:59 AM~11055129
> *Damn you want to start in here too .... FUCK IT ....
> <span style=\'color:red\'>RAIDERS*


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 09:59 AM~11055129
> *Damn you want to start in here too .... FUCK IT ....
> FUCK THE RAIDERS
> *


X2


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 09:04 AM~11055173
> *RAIDERS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 10:04 AM~11055173
> *RAIDERS
> *



Look you are cool and don't take the wrong way ..... but 






























FUCK THE RAIDERS ...... 
:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 10:03 AM~11055156
> *Alright... I'm gonna start walking around with a box.. it's gonna be donations for my breast..
> *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 09:03 AM~11055156
> *Alright... I'm gonna start walking around with a box.. it's gonna be donations for my breast..
> *


come by the store and everyone can come drop off donations :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 09:59 AM~11055129
> *Damn you want to start in here too .... FUCK IT ....
> FUCK THE RAIDERS
> *


IT JUST HAS A GOOD RING TO IT. FUCK THE NINERS.

I JUST LIKE SAYING THAT SHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 10 2008, 10:08 AM~11055216
> *come by the store and everyone can come drop off donations :biggrin:
> *


When you doing this .... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jul 10 2008, 10:10 AM~11055229
> *IT JUST HAS A GOOD RING TO IT. FUCK THE NINERS.
> 
> I JUST LIKE SAYING THAT SHIT :thumbsup:
> *


It's all good cause saying FUCK THE RAIDERS is what I say all day .... and my two little boys say it .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 10:11 AM~11055245
> *It's all good cause saying FUCK THE RAIDERS is what I say all day .... and my two little boys say it ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

OK BOTH OF U STOP :biggrin: BACK 2 RUTHIE


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 10:04 AM~11055177
> *X2
> *


Stevo!!! Your gonna say mean things like that to me Mijo?


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 10:11 AM~11055245
> *It's all good cause saying FUCK THE RAIDERS is what I say all day .... and my two little boys say it ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 10:14 AM~11055273
> *OK BOTH OF U STOP :biggrin: BACK 2 RUTHIE
> *


He started it ..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Ruthie i thought you were going to make it to our BBQ in August ....


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 10:16 AM~11055285
> *He started it .....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 10:16 AM~11055285
> *He started it .....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


1 LUV RAIDER NATION.


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

DONT ANY OF YOU FOOOS WORK


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jul 10 2008, 10:18 AM~11055314
> *1 LUV RAIDER NATION.
> 
> 
> *


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 


i kidding i kidding .... 






:guns: 






:biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 10:17 AM~11055297
> *Hey Ruthie i thought you were going to make it to our BBQ in August ....
> *


if i have 2 ill go pick her up and take her :0 like she always tells me were like CORONA AND LIME  so get ready ruthie make that ur last show :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jul 10 2008, 10:19 AM~11055320
> *DONT ANY OF YOU FOOOS WORK
> *


I'm at work right now .....


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

i think we all better behave before Ruthie gives us a spanking but knowing us we just might like that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jul 10 2008, 10:18 AM~11055314
> *1 LUV RAIDER NATION.
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 10:20 AM~11055338
> *if i have 2 ill go pick her up and take her  :0 like she always tells me were like CORONA AND LIME  so get ready  ruthie make that ur last show :cheesy:
> *


Thanks bro .... i'll owe you one ....


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 10 2008, 10:21 AM~11055342
> *i think we all better behave before Ruthie gives us a spanking but knowing us we just might like that :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: im first


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 10 2008, 10:21 AM~11055342
> *i think we all better behave before Ruthie gives us a spanking but knowing us we just might like that :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


And you know this mmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn


me first .... pick me pick me ....


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 10:22 AM~11055352
> *Thanks bro .... i'll owe you one ....
> *


  we aint going 2 let her go that easy


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 10:23 AM~11055357
> *And you know this mmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn
> me first .... pick me pick me ....
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

HELL YEAH ......


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 09:24 AM~11055367
> * we aint going 2 let her go that easy
> *


nope we gonna fight for our right to see that booty on every paleta cart in northern cali


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 10 2008, 10:27 AM~11055391
> *nope we gonna fight for our right to see that booty on every paleta cart in northern cali
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 10:20 AM~11055339
> *I'm at work right now .....
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 09:22 AM~11055353
> *:roflmao: im first
> *


we got just about every original COCHINO up in here :0 :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 10 2008, 10:29 AM~11055416
> *we got just about every original COCHINO up in here :0  :0
> *


Where is Jesse? He is MIA ....




Never mind i see him in here now .... :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 10 2008, 10:27 AM~11055391
> *nope we gonna fight for our right to see that booty on every paleta cart in northern cali
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 09:30 AM~11055421
> *Where is Jesse? He is MIA ....
> Never mind i see him in here now ....  :biggrin:
> *


he's being shy for some reason :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

sup jess glad u can join us


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 10 2008, 10:32 AM~11055437
> *he's being shy for some reason :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


That is not like us COCHINO's to be shy ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 09:54 AM~11055090
> *Dang BIG BALLER..
> Well I need sponsers to buy me some big O knokers!!!  :0
> *


Perfection should be left alone :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 10 2008, 10:32 AM~11055437
> *he's being shy for some reason :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

FUCK ALL DA *RAIDER* HATERZ BOLA DE PUTOS :biggrin: 


don't fucken get me started


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 09:33 AM~11055443
> *That is not like us COCHINO's to be shy .....  :biggrin:
> *


he prob right clicking and saving her pics


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 10 2008, 10:33 AM~11055445
> *Perfection should be left alone :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I agree .... very good point


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 10 2008, 09:34 AM~11055456
> *FUCK ALL DA RAIDER HATERZ  BOLA DE PUTOS  :biggrin:
> don't fucken get me started
> *


nice of you to join us.... ya era hora!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

just got back in da office :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

alright fellas im out gots to go to the gym gettin fat. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 10 2008, 10:34 AM~11055456
> *FUCK ALL DA RAIDER HATERZ  BOLA DE PUTOS  :biggrin:
> don't fucken get me started
> *


Here you go again .... a little late buddy .... :biggrin: .... 


don't get you started ..... let me get my youngest .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


what's going on bro where you been?


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 10 2008, 10:34 AM~11055456
> *FUCK ALL DA RAIDER HATERZ  BOLA DE PUTOS  :biggrin:
> don't fucken get me started
> *


 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 10:37 AM~11055480
> *Here you go again .... a little late buddy ....  :biggrin: ....
> don't get you started ..... let me get my youngest ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> what's going on bro where you been?
> *



been working, had 2 check on my crew fuckers been hidding out while in da office on lil :biggrin: so i had 2 go n put them on check :cheesy: bola de huevones :biggrin: 


how u been homie? need to come to monterey homie I'm having a bbq at house n u know u got vip


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 09:36 AM~11055475
> *alright fellas im out gots to go to the gym gettin fat. :biggrin:
> *


oh see muy fat calm down you starting to sound like the girls we shoot :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 10:14 AM~11055275
> *Stevo!!! Your gonna say mean things like that to me Mijo?
> *


mi sorry


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 10:20 AM~11055339
> *I'm at work right now .....
> *


me too :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 10:36 AM~11055475
> *alright fellas im out gots to go to the gym gettin fat. :biggrin:
> *



is not fat is fluffy :biggrin: 

I feel a challange coming on let's have a COCHINOS biggest looser contest? :cheesy:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 10 2008, 10:40 AM~11055504
> *oh see muy fat calm down you starting to sound like the girls we shoot  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: fukin jr


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 10:41 AM~11055518
> *me too  :0
> *



me 3


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 10 2008, 10:41 AM~11055520
> *is not fat is fluffy  :biggrin:
> 
> I feel a challange coming on let's have a COCHINOS biggest looser contest?  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 10 2008, 10:41 AM~11055520
> *is not fat is fluffy  :biggrin:
> 
> I feel a challange coming on let's have a COCHINOS biggest looser contest?  :cheesy:
> *


ok fluffy. miss ruthie told me to hit the gym she said im gettin fat :0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 09:41 AM~11055521
> *:roflmao:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono: fukin jr
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 10:44 AM~11055543
> *ok fluffy. miss ruthie told me to hit the gym she said im gettin fat :0
> *




dammmmmmm then she would tell me 2 move into the gym :biggrin: 


me vale madre muchas girls like fluffiness :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 09:44 AM~11055543
> *ok fluffy. miss ruthie told me to hit the gym she said im gettin fat :0
> *


shit im glad i dont hang ot with her all the time, just imagine the shit she say to me :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Jul 10 2008, 10:43 AM~11055539
> *:roflmao:    :roflmao:    :roflmao:    :roflmao:
> *



q vo Thomas ready for Monterey?


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 10 2008, 10:34 AM~11055456
> *FUCK ALL DA RAIDER HATERZ  BOLA DE PUTOS  :biggrin:
> don't fucken get me started
> *


TELL IT BROTHA TELL IT :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jul 10 2008, 11:04 AM~11055729
> *TELL IT BROTHA TELL IT :biggrin:
> *



how u been homie? coming to monterey?


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

no my daughter has a sofftball 3 day tounament in tahoe.

so hopfully I will met up with you in Fresno.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

For everybody, enjoy the show, don't let one foolio mess it up. Try to get those pre-registrations in & use the Saturday move in to avoid them long lines on Sunday morning. Last year we had a line on Sunday morning from the fairground to the Airport which are 2 miles apart from each other.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 10:44 AM~11055543
> *ok fluffy. miss ruthie told me to hit the gym she said im gettin fat :0
> *


I didnt mean it!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 12:13 PM~11056896
> *I didnt mean it!!!
> *


poor guy he gonna get all anorexic on us now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 10 2008, 01:02 PM~11056788
> *homie, don't worry about what I do, when your going on your 9th year you'll see where I'm coming from. Just keep doing what your doing with the picture taking & let me handle everything else.
> 
> Believe me, I don't want this negatviity on our topic, but it irritates me when one big headed, stinky, flakey, idiot wants to mess it all up.
> ...


i aint worry about what u do its all about keepin the shows positive


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 01:37 PM~11057077
> *i aint worry about what u do its all about keepin the shows positive
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 10 2008, 12:37 PM~11057077
> *i aint worry about what u do its all about keepin the shows positive
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

ahhh back at work in the nice A/C :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 02:06 PM~11057322
> *ahhh back at work in the nice A/C  :cheesy:
> *


Hell yeah .... it would suck to work somewhere there was no A/C :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 02:06 PM~11057328
> *Hell yeah .... it would suck to work somewhere there was no A/C  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lately its been the only reason i have to come to work


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 02:07 PM~11057337
> *lately its been the only reason i have to come to work
> *


Ditto.. Man, its so ice cold hear .. I have to bring a jacket! SWEET......!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 02:07 PM~11057337
> *lately its been the only reason i have to come to work
> *


Yeah i can't say the same .... i would rather be at home with an ice cold drink and relaxing with all the fans on ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 02:11 PM~11057371
> *Ditto.. Man, its so ice cold hear .. I have to bring a jacket! SWEET......!
> *


That's a good thing ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 02:13 PM~11057390
> *Yeah i can't say the same .... i would rather be at home with an ice cold drink and relaxing with all the fans on ....
> *


I can be your fan!!!! lol


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 02:14 PM~11057411
> *I can be your fan!!!! lol
> *


I still remember that ..... damn where is the wind when you need it ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye+Jul 10 2008, 02:11 PM~11057371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn locs is lucky


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 02:27 PM~11057504
> *A jacket???  A JACKET ???????? :no:
> hmmm u know that does sound good
> Damn locs is lucky
> *


You know .... a nice ice cold beer or drink ..... chillen .... fuck if i didn't have a midterm today i would be doing that exact thing today .... fuck it have to start tomorrow ....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 02:27 PM~11057504
> *A jacket???  A JACKET ???????? :no:
> hmmm u know that does sound good
> Damn locs is lucky
> *


Cochinas dont ware jacket??? :dunno:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 02:34 PM~11057560
> *You know .... a nice ice cold beer or drink ..... chillen .... fuck if i didn't have a midterm today i would be doing that exact thing today .... fuck it have to start tomorrow ....
> *


well the doctor says i cant have beer or any other shit right now cuz of my stomach. buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut whats one or 2 cold ones gonna do :dunno:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 02:36 PM~11057573
> *Cochinas dont ware jacket??? :dunno:
> *


Fuck no and if it were up to me they wouldnt even wear clothes shaaaaau!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 02:36 PM~11057573
> *Cochinas dont ware jacket??? :dunno:
> *


Yeah i know you are a Cochina you should be wearing a tight tank top in that ice cold place :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 02:36 PM~11057577
> *well the doctor says i cant have beer or any other shit right now cuz of my stomach. buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut whats one or 2 cold ones gonna do :dunno:
> *


Well if that's the case bro you might want to wait so you don't get more fucked up ....


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 02:39 PM~11057604
> *Well if that's the case bro you might want to wait so you don't get more fucked up ....
> *


 man i cant do nuh-ting ! :angry:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 02:42 PM~11057634
> * man i cant do nuh-ting !  :angry:
> *


How long until you can drink again?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 02:46 PM~11057659
> *How long until you can drink again?
> *


not even sure. its already been like 3 months


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 02:48 PM~11057667
> *not even sure. its already been like 3 months
> *


Do they know what's wrong and how to fix it?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 02:49 PM~11057678
> *Do they know what's wrong and how to fix it?
> *


yes and no. they think im sick due to imflammtion in my stomach. but they are not 100% sure. so right now im on hella meds and shit. 2 of the meds im suppose to stay out of sun because the sun and the meds can cause me to get sun posioning. but normally i just put hella sun block on and im coo


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 02:52 PM~11057709
> *yes and no. they think im sick due to imflammtion in my stomach. but they are not 100% sure. so right now im on hella meds and shit. 2 of the meds im suppose to stay out of sun because the sun and the meds can cause me to get sun posioning. but normally i just put hella sun block on and im coo
> *


Damn bro sorry to hear that ....


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 01:52 PM~11057709
> *yes and no. they think im sick due to imflammtion in my stomach. but they are not 100% sure. so right now im on hella meds and shit. 2 of the meds im suppose to stay out of sun because the sun and the meds can cause me to get sun posioning. but normally i just put hella sun block on and im coo
> *


i blame it on global warming, hope they figure out whats up with you!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Jul 10 2008, 02:53 PM~11057718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea me too, but i cant front i have been feelin a lot better


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

Well stevie hope you get better, really wish you can make it to l.a. this sunday, but if not get better for next week car show, monterrey is alot colder and the sun is not as bad. Hope you get better player!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Damn it .... they moved the Ruthie Skye tribute to OFF TOPIC ..... :twak: :twak: :twak: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Jul 10 2008, 03:52 PM~11058209
> *Well stevie hope you get better, really wish you can make it to l.a. this sunday, but if not get better for next week car show, monterrey is alot colder and the sun is not as bad. Hope you get better player!!!
> *


Thanks bro, i got the camera ready just in case  

them day trips to LA are fun. we need to take some more pics for the staff section so everyone can see us all zombied out :scrutinize:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 10 2008, 03:54 PM~11058237
> *Damn it .... they moved the Ruthie Skye tribute to OFF TOPIC .....  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


did they?? its becuase of them damn raider fans. the same shit happend witht he bigdaddy topic :uh:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 03:57 PM~11058255
> *did they?? its becuase of them damn raider fans. the same shit happend witht he bigdaddy topic  :uh:
> *


Is that what they did?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 04:14 PM~11058412
> *Is that what they did?
> *


lol i dont know why they moved it. but they did do the same to bigdaddys topic :uh:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 04:15 PM~11058425
> *lol i dont know why they moved it. but they did do the same to bigdaddys topic  :uh:
> *


Lets take the the Monterey show TTT


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 02:57 PM~11058255
> *did they?? its becuase of them damn raider fans. the same shit happend witht he bigdaddy topic  :uh:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 10 2008, 04:20 PM~11058469
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: El raider

oh shit here comes trouble :uh:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 10 2008, 04:34 PM~11058621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I love that shirt!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 10 2008, 04:33 PM~11058613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She kinds looks like Vida Guerra?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 03:42 PM~11058730
> *I love that shirt!
> *


me too!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 10 2008, 04:47 PM~11058793
> *me too!!
> *


lmao.. Man your funny J.r! :cheesy:Ill get you one in silver. so that i can bring out your eyes!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 04:50 PM~11058833
> *lmao.. Man your funny J.r! :cheesy:Ill get you one in silver. so that i can bring out your eyes!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2008, 03:50 PM~11058833
> *lmao.. Man your funny J.r! :cheesy:Ill get you one in silver. so that i can bring out your eyes!!! :biggrin:
> *


aye do you think it would look good on me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 10 2008, 08:10 AM~11054291
> *hahaha had to!!! it was the perfect set up
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


damn you guys were real busy here on LIL today while i was at work. does anyone ever get any work done? lol

i know for sure jesse doesnt


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 10 2008, 10:08 AM~11055216
> *come by the store and everyone can come drop off donations :biggrin:
> *



and pick up tacos and horchata up from the taco truck in front
:biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jul 10 2008, 10:19 AM~11055320
> *DONT ANY OF YOU FOOOS WORK
> *


ive been asking that for the better part of this year already :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 10 2008, 05:24 PM~11059593
> *and pick up tacos and horchata up from the taco truck in front
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Fear the chancla 









[/quote]


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 10 2008, 06:21 PM~11059567
> *damn you guys were real busy here on LIL today while i was at work.  does anyone ever get any work done?  lol
> 
> i know for sure jesse doesnt
> *






:werd:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 10 2008, 06:21 PM~11059567
> *damn you guys were real busy here on LIL today while i was at work.  does anyone ever get any work done?  lol
> 
> i know for sure jesse doesnt
> *


lol being on layitlow is work :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 11 2008, 08:09 AM~11062935
> *lol being on layitlow is work  :biggrin:
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 11 2008, 08:09 AM~11062935
> *lol being on layitlow is work  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah .... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 11 2008, 07:09 AM~11062935
> *lol being on layitlow is work  :biggrin:
> *


you can def say that again  

MORNING COCHINO'S


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Look at manuel Shauuuu!!










No hang over or nothing :0


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 11 2008, 09:03 AM~11063269
> *you can def say that again
> 
> MORNING COCHINO'S
> *


What's good bro?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 11 2008, 09:13 AM~11063796
> *What's good bro?
> *


just gettin another day started here at work!! tryn to sell some parts, you need any?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 11 2008, 10:22 AM~11063885
> *just gettin another day started here at work!! tryn to sell some parts, you need any?
> *


I am going to make a list of what i need.... i'll be getting at you soon ...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> Fear the chancla


[/quote]
:werd:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 11 2008, 09:38 AM~11064019
> *I am going to make a list of what i need.... i'll be getting at you soon ...
> *


sounds bueno


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 11 2008, 11:19 AM~11064366
> *sounds bueno
> *



asi estoy :cheesy:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Found out who LA63forlife is, I can't believe one of our photographers is causing all this drama. Had a feeling it was John Pineda, barriogirls.com had fired him for & he's had a vendeta since. I guess this is his way of getting back at them, but hopefully he can do it on his own time or start a new topic. Some might ask, why I would call out someone who is associated with StreetLow, it's simple, I don't protect people who act like bitches or snitches, no matter who it is. Thats just how I was brought up.

But here are the matching IP numbers:

SLMs Photographer [email protected] 0 99.140.7.112 Yesterday, 12:22 AM 
LA63forlife [email protected] 7 99.140.7.112 Jul 08, 2008 - 10:58 PM


Hopefully we can all move on & enjoy the show.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 11 2008, 01:17 PM~11065252
> *Found out who LA63forlife is, I can't believe one of our photographers is causing all  this drama. Had a feeling it was John Pineda, barriogirls.com had fired him for  & he's had a vendeta since. I guess this is his way of getting back at them, but hopefully he can do it on his own time or start a new topic. Some might ask, why I would call out someone who is associated with StreetLow, it's simple, I don't protect people who act like bitches or snitches, no matter who it is. Thats just how I was brought up.
> 
> But here are the matching IP numbers:
> ...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 11 2008, 01:17 PM~11065252
> *Found out who LA63forlife is, I can't believe one of our photographers is causing all  this drama. Had a feeling it was John Pineda, barriogirls.com had fired him for  & he's had a vendeta since. I guess this is his way of getting back at them, but hopefully he can do it on his own time or start a new topic. Some might ask, why I would call out someone who is associated with StreetLow, it's simple, I don't protect people who act like bitches or snitches, no matter who it is. Thats just how I was brought up.
> 
> But here are the matching IP numbers:
> ...


wtf


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

Well im gald 2 things are happening here streetlow is getting tons of promotion for the show and one sorry motherfucker got exposed like the little bitch he is to the whole layitlow community, everyone at streetlow puts up with him since he helps out but now everyone is able to see how he really is, ill post some more stuff later im just enjoying this moment, again dont let this person fuck up your fun in monterrey as a matter of fact the show will be more enjoyable now, lol bitch!!!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 11 2008, 12:17 PM~11065252
> *Found out who LA63forlife is, I can't believe one of our photographers is causing all  this drama. Had a feeling it was John Pineda, barriogirls.com had fired him for  & he's had a vendeta since. I guess this is his way of getting back at them, but hopefully he can do it on his own time or start a new topic. Some might ask, why I would call out someone who is associated with StreetLow, it's simple, I don't protect people who act like bitches or snitches, no matter who it is. Thats just how I was brought up.
> 
> But here are the matching IP numbers:
> ...


last time i checked a 0 and a 7 werent the same thing :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 11 2008, 02:43 PM~11065833
> *last time i checked a 0 and a 7 werent the same thing :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I think that is posts on lay it low .... this would be the IP 99.140.7.112

that is my guess bro


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 11 2008, 02:43 PM~11065833
> *last time i checked a 0 and a 7 werent the same thing :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


the 0 and 7 are posts 

*edited* its not important anymore fuck it, itsout in the open


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

I just hope now the hating,the sabotaging, and the shit talking thats been going on for a long time now comes to a end. Never been one for drama and i can honestly say from the time ive been apart of barriogirls it was one sided.Im coo with everyone and always have been, And ill continue to be. Lets just enjoy the remaining shows and keep the chrome and paint clean.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 11 2008, 02:50 PM~11065860
> *I think that is posts on lay it low .... this would be the IP 99.140.7.112
> 
> that is my guess bro
> *


your right bro


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 11 2008, 09:19 AM~11063400
> *Look at manuel Shauuuu!!
> 
> 
> ...


 THAT'S CAUSE MY BOY MANNY IS A SEASONED VET, SHAAAAAUUUU!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 11 2008, 04:13 PM~11066425
> *THAT'S CAUSE MY BOY MANNY IS A SEASONED VET, SHAAAAAUUUU!!!!
> *


I TAUGHT HIM EVERYTHING HE KNOWS :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 11 2008, 04:13 PM~11066425
> *THAT'S CAUSE MY BOY MANNY IS A SEASONED VET, SHAAAAAUUUU!!!!
> *


i gotta post your pics up too. they are on a disc let me find them


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 11 2008, 03:16 PM~11066438
> *i gotta post your pics up too. they are on a disc let me find them
> *


and Pualy said he had no game.....


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 11 2008, 04:53 PM~11066721
> *and Pualy said he had no game.....
> *


yea no shit, when really its all apart of his game :0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 11 2008, 03:15 PM~11066435
> *I TAUGHT HIM EVERYTHING HE KNOWS :biggrin:
> *


whats up stranger were you been hiding out?


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 3 2008, 11:14 PM~11010143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 11 2008, 05:03 PM~11066792
> *whats up stranger were you been hiding out?
> *


IM AROUND BRO, IM HERE ,THERE, EVERYWHERE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

why can we all just along


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 11 2008, 05:33 PM~11067059
> *why can we all just along
> *


When man bitches stop crying


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 11 2008, 04:32 PM~11067048
> *IM AROUND BRO, IM HERE ,THERE, EVERYWHERE
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

I dont think eddie was talking about you ruthie, but hmm okay?????


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## LA63forlife (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 11 2008, 01:17 PM~11065252
> *Found out who LA63forlife is, I can't believe one of our photographers is causing all  this drama. Had a feeling it was John Pineda, barriogirls.com had fired him for  & he's had a vendeta since. I guess this is his way of getting back at them, but hopefully he can do it on his own time or start a new topic. Some might ask, why I would call out someone who is associated with StreetLow, it's simple, I don't protect people who act like bitches or snitches, no matter who it is. Thats just how I was brought up.
> 
> But here are the matching IP numbers:
> ...


We can move on after this.... So it's me... I was one of the first three (Alfonso, Eddie and I) who were getting together to do Barrio Girls. A few things made ME back off... #1, When we were first strating we all took a trip to Mexico to scout and do some shoots. "Models" were cheap and they were Latina. I went with $3,000 in my pocket, they went with like $300 between them. The first shoot that was supposed to go to Barrio Girls was paid by me.. $300. I was not going to be the only person putting money into this web site. Now they have Freddy, their Financial backer. So Alfonso and Eddie don't have to put in much, just reinvest. And yes, Eddie from Streetlow is a co-owner of Barrio Girls. Wonder why he defends them so much.. its not because he's protecting a vendor, he's simply defending himself.(FAE Productions= Freddie, Alfonso and Eddie) 2. When Barrio Girls was first starting, it was not guys screwing girls, girls screwing girls, or even girls screwing themselves.. it was naked girls with Lowriders. Alfonso made it a Hardcore porno site. 3. Eddie and I had a falling out. Basically when he was living in Fresno, he was my hook up to find cars. One day I set up some shoots and asked him if he could set me up with some cars for the models I had. I asked him like 2 weeks in advance. a week prior to the shoot, I called Eddie and asked him which cars he called.. I wanted to let the girls know so they could coordinate outfits. He said he had not called them but he would. A few days prior to the shoot, the same thing. A couple days before same thing with the added words, don't worry, we are Streetlow, all we need to do is ask them and they will come. I did not like that. You guys have family plans and the courtesy to set up in advance is what I like to do. So I let it go and called one contact I had in fresno and asked him if I could shoot his car, that I asked Eddie to set it up for me and he let me know. Next thing I know Eddie is wanting to know why I was talking shit about him. Thats why the tension between us started. I spoke to Eddie that I no longer wanted to be a part of Barrio Girls, and he only came back with well, we were gonna let you go.

Recently, I started getting irritatd because Edie was using his position as Editor for Streetlow to con Models to work for Barrio Girls. Let me be celar on this. As much as they try to make it look like it is, Barrio Girls is not affiliated or a part of Streetlow Magazine. Girls are brought into the office under the pretenses that they are being test shot for Streetlow, then while in the same office are being asked by Eddie to come over to pose for Barrio Girls. There are some niaeve girls out there.. I am not trying to be disrespectful with the girls, but it is the truth. They are made to believe we are one in the same. Don't believe me? Miss Tasty was one of these girls. This is frustrating when the Barrio Girls My Space page is constantly raiding Streetlow's, mine and other Streetlow Photographes pages. Again, being led to believe we are one in the same. When they loose girls to myself or other photographers because they become angry.. when they only have themselves to blame. Case in point, one girl was posing for Alfonso. She was to only do non-nude. Alfoso kept pushing her, wanting her to do nude. she would not. he told her he could take her to LA to pose with Jenaveve, so she could loosen up just a lil... as the date came closer, Alfonso asked this girl to go to the clinic to get tested before the shoot... What for if there was not going to be anything sexual going on... 

All of you can believe me or not. There are several people out there that can back up everything I have said. Perhaps it was not such a wise idea to start this under a false profile, but I, unlike Eddie, didn't want to drag Streetlow into this. Now that I am, well I will speak freely... I actually feel like a load has been lifted now. All this shit has created alot of tension.. again, there are those of you out there who know... I ask you to speak up. When I am the only one who is saying stuff it makes me look like I am just starting shit... Call it what YOU will, I am just frustrated over all this. Alfonso shit talking to the girls when they leave him for Streetlow, Eddie lying to the girls and hating on those who do NOT want to go to Barrio Girls are are loyal to Streetlow.. 

I have been with Streetlow for close to 8 years. I do what I do voluntairally.. alot of you know me personally. I hate division, but it is there.... no way around it.


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

:0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 9 2008, 09:48 AM~11045726
> *WILL BE THERE WITH SOME HOPPERS*


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 11 2008, 08:19 AM~11063400
> *Look at manuel Shauuuu!!
> 
> 
> ...


thats my assistant putting in some work :biggrin:


----------



## LA63forlife (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 11 2008, 10:19 PM~11069296
> *John, stop trying to make it look like your a victim. I let you do your little girl talk for about 3 years, I never said anything, because I don't trip. I know talking to you is like talking to a little kid, you can't comprehend anything. How many times has Gilbert told to just stop & move on, do you listen?, no. What do you do, start drama.
> 
> As far as me using my position at StreetLow for power tripping, all I have to say is wow.  I got my position because of what I do as was given to me by Gilbert. Your self pro-claimed title of "head photographer" &  "cover photographer", now thats power tripping. Your full of yourself for you gave yourself those titles & then there's streetlow john, remember what happened to the last person that put streetlow in front of there name, they started thinking they were bigger than streetlow & now there gone.
> ...


All I am doing is putting down facts. Gilbert gave me the title of head photogrpher.. as far as cover photographer, well I HAVE sot most of the covers... Again, Gilbert's words. Honestly Eddie, I want this squashed... I really do. Believe what you will. I love what I do. But you talk shit to the girls, and as Gilbert said, you talk shit about him and you make US look bad. I know the same applies here, but a person can only take so much... It only escalates...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 11 2008, 10:08 PM~11069211
> *WILL BE THERE WITH SOME HOPPERS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i know your going to get video i might come to spectate i was thinking of bringing the raggety 41 out for one last show :0


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

we'll johnny ill be in monterrey, so no more hiding behind the girls or fake screen names, you are free to walk up to me like a man and let it all out, you could had just done it anytime but you choose this of all places to let it out, well thanks for the promotions, numbers went up on the website, so here is some shamless promotions. Our Tomasa update will be up tomorrow and our dirty filthy porn star Jenaveve confirmed for fresno. I'm done with being a internet tough guy.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

*Lets take the show to the top!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LA63forlife (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 11 2008, 11:08 PM~11069557
> *Lets take the show to the top!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



As long as you are there, it will be....


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 11 2008, 11:08 PM~11069557
> *Lets take the show to the top!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



There's a punchline somewhere there, but im not going to say it.... :angel:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I'M EMBARRESSED OF ALL THIS BULLSHIT!!!!:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LA63forlife_@Jul 11 2008, 11:12 PM~11069572
> *As long as you are there, it will be....
> *


*Thats what im talking about!!!!!*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 11 2008, 11:12 PM~11069581
> *I'M EMBARRESSED OF ALL THIS BULLSHIT!!!!:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


amen


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 11 2008, 11:12 PM~11069577
> *There's a punchline somewhere there, but im not going to say it.... :angel:
> *


I dont get it?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 11 2008, 11:16 PM~11069601
> *I dont get it?
> *



Forget, its just me being a cochino :buttkick:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 11 2008, 11:18 PM~11069609
> *Forget,  its just me being a cochino  :buttkick:
> *


OH... Duh...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 11 2008, 11:08 PM~11069557
> *Lets take the show to the top!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT ON GIRL, THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!! 
YEAH YOU BETTER SHOW UP IN MONTEREY, CAUSE YOU DO REP SLM FULLTIME!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 11 2008, 11:34 PM~11069665
> *RIGHT ON GIRL, THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!!!
> YEAH YOU BETTER SHOW UP IN MONTEREY, CAUSE YOU DO REP SLM FULLTIME!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Im gonna be there next to you !!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

What it do El Raider???


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 11 2008, 11:12 PM~11069581
> *I'M EMBARRESSED OF ALL THIS BULLSHIT!!!!:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *




me 2


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 11 2008, 11:53 PM~11069728
> *Im gonna be there next to you !!!!!
> *


I'M GONNA TAKE YOU UP ON THAT, SO DON'T BE SHY!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 11 2008, 11:54 PM~11069729
> *What it do El Raider???
> *



how u doing chula? just tripping bout all this drama it seems people can't get along this days :angry: but hey I hope this guys can work out there diferences in an adult manner  hey you can't retire yet u said that u were coming to King City carshow :cheesy:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 11 2008, 11:59 PM~11069743
> *I'M GONNA TAKE YOU UP ON THAT, SO DON'T BE SHY!!!!
> *


Me? ha ha ha I'm never shy!


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 11 2008, 11:59 PM~11069744
> *how u doing chula? just tripping bout all this drama it seems people can't get along this days  :angry:  but hey I hope this guys can work out there diferences in an adult manner    hey you can't retire yet u said that u were coming to King City carshow  :cheesy:
> *


I'm not... Im just gonna try to let off on some car shows.. but I'm going to try and hit every car club show that can at least once.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 12 2008, 12:02 AM~11069754
> *Me? ha ha ha I'm never shy!
> *


I AM THOUGH!!! :0


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 11 2008, 11:12 PM~11069575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 12 2008, 12:05 AM~11069769
> *I'm not... Im just gonna try to let off on some car shows.. but I'm going to try and hit every car club show that can at least once.
> *


so can I COUNT ON YOU FOR KING CITY SHOW 8/3/08?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 12 2008, 12:06 AM~11069773
> *I AM THOUGH!!! :0
> *


Nah.. I'm kool.. once your around me.. youll forget im a model.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 12 2008, 12:07 AM~11069777
> *so can I COUNT ON YOU FOR KING CITY SHOW 8/3/08?
> *


I'm gonna say yes.. I was suppose to go to Reno with the big dogs.. But, Ill do it!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 12 2008, 12:08 AM~11069780
> *Nah.. I'm kool.. once your around me.. youll forget im a model.
> *


 YEAH ,I'LL TRY.. ONCE YOU'RE AROUND ME, YOU'LL SEE I'M A NOBODY.... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 12 2008, 12:10 AM~11069786
> *I'm gonna say yes.. I was suppose to go to Reno with the big dogs.. But, Ill do it!
> *




gracias


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 11 2008, 11:12 PM~11069575
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*12 November 1959*

:uh: :uh: 


u look good 4 ur age :cheesy:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I want to have a bar b que for my birthday in November at the park and I want all the car clubs to show up.. who gonna want to come to sac to celebrate my 61 Birthday?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

buenas noches


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 12 2008, 12:29 AM~11069878
> *buenas noches
> *


Me too. Sweet dreams!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I WILL BE THERE FOR YOUR B DAY PARTY, AND I WILL DJ FOR FREE!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Wowzers, a lot has happend since i left for my family gathering. After lose'n a family member today im looking forward to kickin back and having a good time at this show. the drama sucks but hey its apart of life. and i was also fully aware of this drama when i started doing work for barrogirls. Alfonso didnt keep any secrets from me. ive heard the whole story. Because i love what i do too, i decided to say fuck it im gonna do it anyways and back up barrio girls as if it were my own baby. i know this drama started before me but because im with them ive caught hate too. im not about speaking on any names or anything and theres no need to add any more fuel to the fire.but did i trip off it at first? hell yea because like i said before im coo with everyone and im always quick to give people their props and pass on names and numbers when models are looking for work i cant do. am i trippin off it now?? naw what for?? its water under the bridge and like eddie and alfonso told me i just brush it off.

i will say this tho.... in all honesty some of the things eddie and alfonso were excused of ive heard it was the other way around. and ive heard that from models, not eddie or alfonso. im about keepin it real and thats the truth.i hope all this shit can finally come to a end and if you would like to know what was said pm me and ill be happy to tell u. i just wont say who tho out of respect for that person(s).

Again im looking forward to gettin out there and puttin all the bad and negative shit behind me. I hope to see everyone there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 12 2008, 12:29 AM~11069877
> *I want to have a bar b que for my birthday in November at the park and I want all the car clubs to show up.. who gonna want to come to sac to celebrate my 61 Birthday?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 12 2008, 12:29 AM~11069877
> *I want to have a bar b que for my birthday in November at the park and I want all the car clubs to show up.. who gonna want to come to sac to celebrate my 61 Birthday?
> *


u no im down 4 u girl :uh: ill b there fo show


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 11 2008, 11:29 PM~11069877
> *I want to have a bar b que for my birthday in November at the park and I want all the car clubs to show up.. who gonna want to come to sac to celebrate my 61 Birthday?
> *


61? damn you dont loo a day over 40 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 11 2008, 11:11 PM~11069790
> *YEAH ,I'LL TRY.. ONCE YOU'RE AROUND ME, YOU'LL SEE I'M A NOBODY.... :biggrin:
> *


check out Pauly using his evil tactics, also known as "GAME" :0


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 12 2008, 09:18 AM~11070938
> *check out Pauly using his evil tactics, also known as "GAME" :0
> *


LOL Pinche Pauly... :roflmao:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 12 2008, 12:10 AM~11069786
> *I'm gonna say yes.. I was suppose to go to Reno with the big dogs.. But, Ill do it!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 12 2008, 12:35 AM~11069913
> *I WILL BE THERE FOR YOUR B DAY PARTY, AND I WILL DJ FOR FREE!!
> *


Thats what I'm talking about!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 12 2008, 01:40 AM~11070131
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 12 2008, 09:09 AM~11070897
> *u no im down 4 u girl :uh: ill b there fo show
> *


Your always down for me...


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

is it safe to come out now? lol :|
im stayin out of the drama and sticking to my car reg's
but i swear if one of you brings up golf carts.. im going in for the kill :twak:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 12 2008, 09:18 AM~11070938
> *check out Pauly using his evil tactics, also known as "GAME" :0
> *


if he would have used that line on me i would have been like "awwww"
theres no way she can resist the pauly game plan lol :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 12 2008, 11:26 AM~11071519
> *is it safe to come out now? lol  :|
> im stayin out of the drama and sticking to my car reg's
> but i swear if one of you brings up golf carts.. im going in for the kill  :twak:
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 12 2008, 11:26 AM~11071519
> *is it safe to come out now? lol  :|
> im stayin out of the drama and sticking to my car reg's
> but i swear if one of you brings up golf carts.. im going in for the kill  :twak:
> ...


hno: its never safe in the streets of Milpas!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

ok im off to the shower, ruthie no peeking!!!!


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 12 2008, 10:28 AM~11071534
> *if he would have used that line on me i would have been like  "awwww"
> theres no way she can resist the pauly game plan lol  :biggrin:
> *



nope it's hard to resist, I almost fell far it :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 11 2008, 10:48 PM~11069477
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i know your going to get video i might come to spectate i was thinking of bringing the raggety 41 out for one last show  :0
> *


OH yeah I'll be there for the video you know this, I live in Monterey and live not that far from the fairgrounds.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 12 2008, 11:54 AM~11071677
> *ok im off to the shower, ruthie no peeking!!!!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 12 2008, 11:54 AM~11071677
> *ok im off to the shower, ruthie no peeking!!!!
> *


Douh!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

Check out this two video trailers featuring StreetLow Magazine's CEO/Publisher, Gilbert Chavez.

This one is for a trailer for a documentary about the streets of San Jo that will be coming out soon called "The East Side Story & King"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmMaUiDdxQE

This one is in the works, it will be a series or same might say a reality show showing the lowrider lifestyle featuring the StreetLow staff. It will be called "Style Kings - Art of Lowriding," Here's the trailor:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXFbOgX_nc0


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 13 2008, 03:58 PM~11078367
> *Check out this two video trailers featuring StreetLow Magazine's CEO/Publisher, Gilbert Chavez.
> 
> This one is for a trailer for a documentary that will be coming out soon called "The East Side Story & King)"
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Bad Ass


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 13 2008, 03:46 PM~11078645
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Bad Ass
> *


 :yes:


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 4 2008, 10:12 AM~11012110
> *$30 pre-reg
> $40 day-of-show
> 
> ...


*What time is move in on Saturday? *


----------



## True Legend (Jun 19, 2007)

:biggrin: legends will be in the house


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 13 2008, 03:58 PM~11078367
> *Check out this two video trailers featuring StreetLow Magazine's CEO/Publisher, Gilbert Chavez.
> 
> This one is for a trailer for a documentary about the streets of San Jo that will be coming out soon called "The East Side Story & King"
> ...


WHEN IS THIS COMING OUT? IT GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DID SOMEONE SAY "GOLF"?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

buenos dias RAZA show time is this Sundayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 11 2008, 11:12 PM~11069575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YO GIRL TAKE ME TO THE TOP WIT YOU LOL , :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm ready for the show!!!!!


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 14 2008, 09:17 AM~11083396
> *DID SOMEONE SAY "GOLF"?
> *



o que la chingada.. not you too... lol
:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 12 2008, 11:48 AM~11071643
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


girl im telling you.. the fur starts flying and im hiding under shit. lol


----------



## LA63forlife (Jul 9, 2008)

For those of you wanting to get rooms in Monterey and Salinas.. just wanted to give ya a heads up. The motels are really raising their prices this weekend. Rooms at most motels (even the Vagabond) are going for no less than $199.00, and most are up to $299.00 a night. The Rodeo in Salinas and the Moto-GP races in Laguna Seca have made the Motel chains start seeing them $$$$$ signs...


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

dam! ruthie skye is a very good looking model wow i wish i could go 2 the show just 2 see her :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jul 14 2008, 10:28 PM~11090560
> *dam! ruthie skye is a very good looking model wow i wish i could go 2 the show  just 2 see her  :biggrin:
> *


Augh!!! Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 14 2008, 06:47 PM~11088464
> *o que la chingada.. not you too...  lol
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


thats the highlight of the summer so far :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

<----- Bumpin some Bobby Brown  



















:uh: lol


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jul 14 2008, 10:28 PM~11090560
> *dam! ruthie skye is a very good looking model wow i wish i could go 2 the show  just 2 see her  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT WRITE TO HER BRO , SHE'LL EMAIL YOU BACK ,


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA63forlife_@Jul 14 2008, 10:05 PM~11090245
> *For those of you wanting to get rooms in Monterey and Salinas.. just wanted to give ya a heads up.  The motels are really raising their prices this weekend.  Rooms at most motels (even the Vagabond) are going for no less than $199.00, and most are up to $299.00 a night.  The Rodeo in Salinas and the Moto-GP races in Laguna Seca have made the Motel chains start seeing them $$$$$ signs...
> *





I'm thinking bout renting my rooms :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 15 2008, 10:16 AM~11093261
> *I'm thinking bout renting my rooms  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SHIT LET ME KNOW , :thumbsup: 
MAYBE THE WIFEE AND DAUGHTER WOULD'NT MINE LEAVING ON FRIDAY OR SATURDAY BRO ,


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

"YO BROTHERZ AND SISTAZ "
IN AUGUST RS HYDRAULICS IS GETTING READY TO THROW A BIG HOPPING CONTEST WITH CASH PRICEZ FOR 1st AND 2nd PLACE ONLY , 
WHEN I GET THE DATE I WILL FILL YOU IN , :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL TIBURON_@Jul 14 2008, 06:23 AM~11082507
> *What time is move in on Saturday?
> *


LET ME KNOW BRO , I WANT TO LEAVE ON FRIDAY OR SATURDAY MAYBE IF I GET A ROOM OUT THERE ,


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA63forlife_@Jul 14 2008, 10:05 PM~11090245
> *For those of you wanting to get rooms in Monterey and Salinas.. just wanted to give ya a heads up.  The motels are really raising their prices this weekend.  Rooms at most motels (even the Vagabond) are going for no less than $199.00, and most are up to $299.00 a night.  The Rodeo in Salinas and the Moto-GP races in Laguna Seca have made the Motel chains start seeing them $$$$$ signs...
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:  
Thats nutz


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 15 2008, 11:20 AM~11093834
> *SHIT LET ME KNOW ,  :thumbsup:
> MAYBE THE WIFEE AND DAUGHTER WOULD'NT MINE LEAVING ON FRIDAY OR SATURDAY BRO ,
> *


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 15 2008, 08:43 AM~11092623
> *thats the highlight of the summer so far :biggrin:
> *



lol i dont think hes ever going to live it down. i dont even want to let him drive my car now haha :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 15 2008, 01:43 PM~11094987
> *lol i dont think hes ever going to live it down. i dont even want to let him drive my car now haha  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


no seas mala :biggrin: 


wut time is move in on sat?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 15 2008, 01:43 PM~11094987
> *lol i dont think hes ever going to live it down. i dont even want to let him drive my car now haha  :biggrin:
> *


naw naw naw you only have to worry when manuel is riding shot gun while pauly is driven


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 15 2008, 12:43 PM~11094987
> *lol i dont think hes ever going to live it down. i dont even want to let him drive my car now haha  :biggrin:
> *


well dont worry if something breaks on it i know some one that works at an AUTO PARTS store and im sure he would hook you up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *Ruthie Skye*, locs_650


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 15 2008, 02:44 PM~11095451
> *well dont worry if something breaks on it i know some one that works at an AUTO PARTS store and im sure he would hook you up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




who could that be? :scrutinize: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 15 2008, 02:09 PM~11095633
> *who could that be?  :scrutinize:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


no se pero i heard he is a COCHINO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 15 2008, 02:13 PM~11095218
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> no seas mala  :biggrin:
> wut time is move in on sat?
> *



ok cabron.. let him drive your truck then :tongue: 

saturday move in is from 10am to 7pm  
be there!!


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 15 2008, 02:15 PM~11095232
> *naw naw naw you only have to worry when manuel is riding shot gun while pauly is driven
> *



lol im not having manuel in my car cuz he may reach over with his foot and stomp on the gas and then imma fall out and hes gonna wreck into a fence or something lol :biggrin:


im just saying.. it COULD happen LOL :yes: :yes:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 15 2008, 02:44 PM~11095451
> *well dont worry if something breaks on it i know some one that works at an AUTO PARTS store and im sure he would hook you up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what shameless self promotion! 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  
i admire how you smoothly put that in there lol


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 15 2008, 02:42 PM~11095867
> *what shameless self promotion!
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> i admire how you smoothly put that in there lol
> *


i know huh :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

:cheesy: 5 More days!!!!
Oh boy, oh boy! :0


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 15 2008, 03:39 PM~11095844
> *lol im not having manuel in my car cuz he may reach over with his foot and stomp on the gas and then imma fall out and hes gonna wreck into a fence or something lol :biggrin:
> im just saying..  it COULD happen LOL :yes:  :yes:
> *


it could, ive come to find out that anything is possible with manuel involed


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 15 2008, 04:30 PM~11096249
> *:cheesy: 5 More days!!!!
> Oh boy, oh boy! :0
> *


HEY GIRL : 
HALLA AT YO HOMIE,
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 15 2008, 03:32 PM~11096264
> *it could, ive come to find out that anything is possible with manuel involed
> *



:yes:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I say we go and get some drinks the night before and celebrate...
Who's with me? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 15 2008, 10:15 PM~11099496
> *I say we go and get some drinks the night before and celebrate...
> Who's with me? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



I live in Monterey you pick the place.


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

i wish i cuold go but ill be in fresno for sure for your show,gilbert


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 15 2008, 10:15 PM~11099496
> *I say we go and get some drinks the night before and celebrate...
> Who's with me? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: im down


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 15 2008, 03:36 PM~11095826
> *ok cabron.. let him drive your truck then  :tongue:
> 
> saturday move in is from 10am to 7pm
> ...




I might not be there until sun, might go 2 da 1 in fresno on sat n monterey sun :biggrin: 


tell Vince I want my regular vendor spot :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jul 15 2008, 10:21 PM~11099547
> *
> *


SUP MY BROTHER ,

HOW'S IT GOING OUT THERE .

HALLA AT YO BRO .


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jul 15 2008, 10:34 PM~11099678
> *i wish i cuold go but ill be in fresno for sure for your show,gilbert
> *




q vo Trino any pics of the new CHERRY 64? :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

HOPE TO SEE MORE OF MY BROTHERZ AT THE MONTEREY SHOW , :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:machinegun: :roflmao: :machinegun: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 16 2008, 10:19 AM~11102809
> *I might not be there until sun, might go 2 da 1 in fresno on sat n monterey sun  :biggrin:
> tell Vince I want my regular vendor spot  :biggrin:
> *


X 59 :thumbsup: Right after the Fresno Show im taking off to Monterey.......


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

ok i'm back and okay. so where is the beer and golf kart :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jul 16 2008, 04:16 PM~11105982
> *ok i'm back and okay. so where is the beer and golf kart :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dont say nothing but we just fixed you up a golf cart with 454 in it so you can go ohhh i dont know about 120 m/h around monterey :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 16 2008, 03:57 PM~11105375
> *X 59    :thumbsup: Right after the Fresno Show im taking off to Monterey.......
> *



I THOUGHT WE WERE ROLLING SUNDAY MORNING?


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 16 2008, 05:39 PM~11106165
> *dont say nothing but we just fixed you up a golf cart with 454 in it so you can go ohhh i dont know about 120 m/h around monterey :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 
then youre gonna come to my house an take care of him :yessad: 









and IM gonna drive the golf cart around monterey at 120 m/h... 

cuz im the better driver LOL :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 16 2008, 05:39 PM~11106165
> *dont say nothing but we just fixed you up a golf cart with 454 in it so you can go ohhh i dont know about 120 m/h around monterey :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


let's do this :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 5 2008, 01:59 PM~11018002
> *Do you Think Keak is going to actually show up this time?  :biggrin:
> *


he better :yessad: 
cuz if he doesnt.. :twak: 

:tongue:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jul 16 2008, 04:16 PM~11105982
> *ok i'm back and okay. so where is the beer and golf kart :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



the same place you left it, smashed up against the wall :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

so how is it looking for non pre reg


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 16 2008, 08:39 PM~11107707
> *the same  place you left it, smashed up against the wall  :roflmao:
> *



OH DAMN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 16 2008, 02:57 PM~11105375
> *X 59    :thumbsup: Right after the Fresno Show im taking off to Monterey.......
> *



now thats a soldier! What's up Richie?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jul 16 2008, 05:16 PM~11105982
> *ok i'm back and okay. so where is the beer and golf kart :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



glad 2 c u r doing better homie


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 16 2008, 08:39 PM~11107707
> *the same  place you left it, smashed up against the wall  :roflmao:
> *



hah
:thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 16 2008, 09:47 PM~11108386
> *glad 2 c u r doing better homie
> *


[email protected] for putting your LIL name on the reg form. i just saw it right now. youre too much haha
:roflmao: 

by the way i have all the prereg forms that have been sent infront of me organizing them and its looking realllll good!! so if anyone wants to know if i have theirs, PM me with your car club and name and i will respond


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 16 2008, 10:18 PM~11108724
> *[email protected] for putting your LIL name on the reg form. i just saw it right now. youre too much haha
> :roflmao:
> 
> ...



BOUT TIME U DID SOME WORK


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 16 2008, 08:39 PM~11107709
> *so how is it looking for non pre reg
> *



i would say be there early!!


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 16 2008, 09:20 PM~11108742
> *i would say be there early!!
> *



:yes: real early


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

WHO'S GOING 2 B ON STAGE?


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 16 2008, 09:30 PM~11108825
> *WHO'S GOING 2 B ON STAGE?
> *


you, I heard you wanted to promote your new album :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 16 2008, 10:31 PM~11108837
> *you, I heard you wanted to promote your new album  :roflmao:
> *




Q MAMILAS :angry: :biggrin: 

I was serious


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 16 2008, 09:34 PM~11108861
> *Q MAMILAS  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> I was serious
> *


Keak da Sneak & MC Magic


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 16 2008, 10:46 PM~11108932
> *Keak da Sneak & MC Magic
> *


 gracias my kid was saying too short was going 2 b there?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 16 2008, 07:19 PM~11107513
> *:0
> then youre gonna come to my house an take care of him  :yessad:
> and IM gonna drive the golf cart around monterey at 120 m/h...
> ...


ill have one of the girls go take care of him :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 16 2008, 09:30 PM~11108825
> *WHO'S GOING 2 B ON STAGE?
> *


El Raider y los COCHINO'S singing their new hit single, te la pongo hasta atras :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 16 2008, 08:39 PM~11107707
> *the same  place you left it, smashed up against the wall  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 17 2008, 08:19 AM~11110605
> *El Raider y los COCHINO'S singing their new hit single, te la pongo hasta atras :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 17 2008, 08:19 AM~11110605
> *El Raider y los COCHINO'S singing their new hit single, te la pongo hasta atras :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




este cabron :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



r u coming 2 monterey?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 17 2008, 09:07 AM~11111406
> *este cabron  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> r u coming 2 monterey?
> *


yes sit ill be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 17 2008, 10:30 AM~11111615
> *yes sit ill be there
> *



orale Jr. hasta q te dejaron salir :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

*



Originally posted by StreetLowrider@Jul 16 2008, 10:28 PM~11108814
:yes: real early


Click to expand...


:wow: :wow: 
How early is really early?*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 17 2008, 11:21 AM~11112036
> *
> :wow:  :wow:
> How early is really early?
> *


*

X2*


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 17 2008, 09:46 AM~11111756
> *orale Jr. hasta q te dejaron salir  :biggrin:
> *


serio huh, well thats what they say now.... who knows on sunday morning :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 17 2008, 11:21 AM~11112036
> *
> :wow:  :wow:
> How early is really early?
> *


*


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Not sure if ill be there now. have a funeral service to go to this weekend in Napa


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 17 2008, 12:09 PM~11112402
> *Not sure if ill be there now. have a funeral service to go to this weekend in Napa
> *


Sorry to hear that bro ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 17 2008, 11:51 AM~11112281
> *serio huh, well thats what they say now.... who knows on sunday morning :0  :biggrin:
> *





:nicoderm:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 17 2008, 12:26 PM~11112521
> *Sorry to hear that bro ....
> *


thanks man, hes in a better place


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 17 2008, 02:04 PM~11113361
> *thanks man, hes in a better place
> *






:angel:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 17 2008, 02:07 PM~11113385
> *:angel:
> *


What up Jess?? hey tell your wife im gonna be working on a site soon, just kinda busy right now. sales are still good tho :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 17 2008, 02:36 PM~11113612
> *What up Jess?? hey tell your wife im gonna be working on a site soon, just kinda busy right now. sales are still good tho  :cheesy:
> *



if u make it bring some stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 17 2008, 02:37 PM~11113629
> *if u make it bring some stuff  :biggrin:
> *


fa sho fa sho


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

so are we allowed to bbq at the show?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 17 2008, 04:31 PM~11114559
> *so are we allowed to bbq at the show?
> *



WHERE PLANNING LIL A BBQ AT THE SHOW.


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 17 2008, 08:17 AM~11110594
> *ill have one of the girls go take care of him :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no chinges.. i already got to beat the girls off with a stick.. cuz you know.. paul being hot stuff and all..


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 17 2008, 04:31 PM~11114559
> *so are we allowed to bbq at the show?
> *


yes sir! propane pits only..


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 17 2008, 06:09 PM~11115634
> *no chinges.. i already got to beat the girls off with a stick.. cuz you know.. paul being hot stuff and all..
> *


and now that he is a stunt man that makes the girls go even crazier :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 18 2008, 09:02 AM~11119786
> *and now that he is a stunt man that makes the girls go even crazier :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey you... how's it going?


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 18 2008, 08:50 AM~11120110
> *Hey you... how's it going?
> *


its going alright... how are you doing


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 18 2008, 09:53 AM~11120132
> *its going alright... how are you doing
> *


Hanging in!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

damn almost show time .... hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jul 15 2008, 10:21 PM~11099547
> *
> *


SUP BRO .


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i thought this was a car show and now its a ruthie skye show


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 18 2008, 11:26 AM~11120835
> *i thought this was a car show and now its a ruthie skye show
> *


Never that! :nono:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

I think i just broke my ankle




















Dont worry, no golf carts were involed


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 18 2008, 10:38 AM~11120958
> *I think i just broke my ankle
> Dont worry, no golf carts were involed
> *


oh shit were you playin in the fountians in front of your work again?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 18 2008, 11:39 AM~11120966
> *oh shit were you playin in the fountians in front of your work again?
> *


what the fuck!!! dude you blow ms. cleo away!!


I was walking around the fountian and my foot slipped off 

luckly there was no water in it


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 18 2008, 10:45 AM~11121006
> *what the fuck!!! dude you blow ms. cleo away!!
> I was walking around the fountian and my foot slipped off
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
maybe it wouldnt have been so bad had there been some water in it... could have been a softer landing


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 18 2008, 12:04 PM~11121133
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> maybe it wouldnt have been so bad had there been some water in it... could have been a softer landing
> *


true but i would have had a soaked pant leg


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 18 2008, 11:38 AM~11120958
> *I think i just broke my ankle
> Dont worry, no golf carts were involed
> *


you know you were doing stunts and then going "TA-DA!!!"


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 18 2008, 09:02 AM~11119786
> *and now that he is a stunt man that makes the girls go even crazier :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol i think he thinks hes evel knevel now. minus the elvis jumpsuit :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

whats up is every one ready 4 sunday
come and see <span style=\'color:red\'>DIAMOND


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 18 2008, 12:48 PM~11121958
> *whats up is every one ready 4 sunday
> come and see <span style=\'color:red\'>DIAMOND
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 18 2008, 01:48 PM~11121958
> *whats up is every one ready 4 sunday
> come and see <span style=\'color:red\'>DIAMOND
> 
> ...


FO SHO BRO


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 18 2008, 01:44 PM~11121916
> *you know you were doing stunts and then going "TA-DA!!!"
> *


lol i tried ghosting ridin it :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 18 2008, 01:48 PM~11121958
> *whats up is every one ready 4 sunday
> come and see <span style=\'color:red\'>DIAMOND
> 
> ...


Lets do the Cochino picture ... but this time someone make sure everyone knows where and at what time ....


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 18 2008, 01:25 PM~11122235
> *Lets do the Cochino picture ... but this time someone make sure everyone knows where and at what time ....
> *


i guess i should bring the cochino shirt then :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 18 2008, 02:25 PM~11122235
> *Lets do the Cochino picture ... but this time someone make sure everyone knows where and at what time ....
> *


X2


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 18 2008, 01:54 PM~11122452
> *X2
> *


lets meet up at el RAIDERS booth


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 18 2008, 02:55 PM~11122459
> *lets meet up at el RAIDERS booth
> *


alright cochinos.. synchronize your scooby doo secret detective watches..

i want ALL of you to crowd into the booth and change into your cochino shirts at the same time..


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 18 2008, 03:02 PM~11122497
> *alright cochinos.. synchronize your scooby doo secret detective watches..
> 
> i want ALL of you to crowd into the booth and change into your cochino shirts at the same time..
> ...



EL RAIDERS BOOTH IS TOO SMALL THATS WHY HES NEVER IN IT :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 18 2008, 10:13 AM~11120295
> *
> *


sup chick, how u livin


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jul 18 2008, 03:07 PM~11122536
> *sup chick, how u livin
> *


You know, trying to take one day at a time! What about you?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 18 2008, 03:06 PM~11122529
> *EL RAIDERS BOOTH IS TOO SMALL THATS WHY HES NEVER IN IT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 18 2008, 03:06 PM~11122529
> *EL RAIDERS BOOTH IS TOO SMALL THATS WHY HES NEVER IN IT :biggrin:
> *


oh damn :0 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 18 2008, 02:55 PM~11122459
> *lets meet up at el RAIDERS booth
> *


What time?????????


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 18 2008, 03:06 PM~11122529
> *EL RAIDERS BOOTH IS TOO SMALL THATS WHY HES NEVER IN IT :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

It's cuz of all that damn raider shit he has in it. takes up all the room!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 18 2008, 02:54 PM~11122452
> *X2
> *


check out the sig


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 18 2008, 03:20 PM~11122637
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> It's cuz of all that damn raider shit he has in it. takes up all the room!
> *



SHIT IN SALINAS I DIDNT SEE ONE RAIDER ITEM IN HIS BOOTH. ALL THAT PAPA MY BOOTH MY BOOTH AND HIS WIFE HAS HIM SLANGING PURSES :biggrin: 

J/K EL RAIDER

ILL BE BY FOR MY FREE GIFT :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 18 2008, 03:22 PM~11122646
> *SHIT IN SALINAS I DIDNT SEE ONE RAIDER ITEM IN HIS BOOTH. ALL THAT PAPA MY BOOTH MY BOOTH AND HIS WIFE HAS HIM SLANGING PURSES :biggrin:
> 
> J/K EL RAIDER
> ...


Lol he did have a gang of purses to when i saw him


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)

*OLDIE 54 WILL BE THERE!*


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 18 2008, 03:10 PM~11122556
> *You know, trying to take one day at a time! What about you?
> *


trying to chill in this hot ass sac weather. Have fun this weekend


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

YOU SLANGING PURSES EL RAIDER??


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 18 2008, 03:02 PM~11122497
> *alright cochinos.. synchronize your scooby doo secret detective watches..
> 
> i want ALL of you to crowd into the booth and change into your cochino shirts at the same time..
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 18 2008, 03:22 PM~11122646
> *SHIT IN SALINAS I DIDNT SEE ONE RAIDER ITEM IN HIS BOOTH. ALL THAT PAPA MY BOOTH MY BOOTH AND HIS WIFE HAS HIM SLANGING PURSES :biggrin:
> 
> J/K EL RAIDER
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

pinches culeys, bring ur wifes, girfriends or sanchas I got it all LV,COACH, GUCCI so no sean agarrados y bring them by 2 spend some money.



*cash only*



leave ur food stamps at home :biggrin: 




my truck did get fix so I'll be saling :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 18 2008, 03:20 PM~11123059
> *pinches culeys, bring ur wifes, girfriends or sanchas I got it all LV,COACH, GUCCI so no sean agarrados y bring them by 2 spend some money.
> cash only
> leave ur food stamps at home  :biggrin:
> ...


hey do you take wic coupons??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 18 2008, 02:02 PM~11122497
> *alright cochinos.. synchronize your scooby doo secret detective watches..
> 
> i want ALL of you to crowd into the booth and change into your cochino shirts at the same time..
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i dont think we all gonna fit, there will be to much COCHINO sexiness in the booth and not to mention all the girls that are gonna rush us too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 18 2008, 04:20 PM~11123059
> *pinches culeys, bring ur wifes, girfriends or sanchas I got it all LV,COACH, GUCCI so no sean agarrados y bring them by 2 spend some money.
> cash only
> leave ur food stamps at home  :biggrin:
> ...


you dont take debit cards?

agachate so i will have somewhere to swipe my card lol :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 18 2008, 03:45 PM~11123203
> *you dont take debit cards?
> 
> agachate so i will have somewhere to swipe my card lol  :biggrin:
> *


were are you gonna enter your pin number at :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 18 2008, 04:51 PM~11123244
> *were are you gonna enter your pin number at :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ay guey
i didnt think about that one small detail... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 18 2008, 03:11 PM~11122566
> *What time?????????
> *


HOW ABOUT RIGHT AFTER THE HOP?!! :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

its gettin really close now!!!

is everyone ready?? :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 18 2008, 05:52 PM~11123654
> *its gettin really close now!!!
> 
> is everyone ready??   :biggrin:
> *


yup ill be there whit clown confution my bike


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 18 2008, 04:20 PM~11123059
> *pinches culeys, bring ur wifes, girfriends or sanchas I got it all LV,COACH, GUCCI so no sean agarrados y bring them by 2 spend some money.
> cash only
> leave ur food stamps at home  :biggrin:
> ...



paul wants a cochino shirt.. lol he says "doesnt my little fiasco qualify me for a shirt?" 
i told him it qualified him for a bumper sticker across his forehead that said "menso"


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider+Jul 18 2008, 04:20 PM~11123059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PAINT A KEY PAD ON RAIDERS PANSA :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 18 2008, 04:51 PM~11123244
> *were are you gonna enter your pin number at :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ALMOST SHOWTIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



CAN WE BRING A BBQ?


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 18 2008, 08:13 PM~11124412
> *ALMOST SHOWTIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> CAN WE BRING A BBQ?
> *


propane only.. what you making??? 
:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 18 2008, 08:16 PM~11124429
> *propane only..  what you making???
> :wave:
> *



some carne asada :biggrin: 












but for now just drinking this :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 18 2008, 08:29 PM~11124486
> *some carne asada  :biggrin:
> 
> but for now just drinking this  :biggrin:
> *



SAVE ME A TACO :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 18 2008, 08:00 PM~11124674
> *SAVE ME A TACO :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 19 2008, 08:20 AM~11126674
> *x2
> *



damn youre up early like the damn chickens lol... i gotta go do prereg move in.. :cheesy: 


see everyone either today or tomorrow!!~


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 19 2008, 07:39 AM~11126749
> *damn youre up early like the damn chickens lol... i gotta go do prereg move in..  :cheesy:
> see everyone either today or tomorrow!!~
> *


thats cause i got to work... if not id still be sleepin cause i sure could use a couple more hours


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 19 2008, 08:39 AM~11126749
> *damn youre up early like the damn chickens lol... i gotta go do prereg move in..  :cheesy:
> see everyone either today or tomorrow!!~
> *


What time is the move-in on Sunday?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

see everyone tomorrow  

for those that know me ill be taking a handfull of rare funk cds, be sure to get one if i have any left


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

one building full n some cars outside tomorrow there will b another building but u need 2 b there hell of early :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE TOMORROW MORNING


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Were leaving Gilas at 8:30 tomorrow morning see ya guys there.


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

TOPDOG bike club is in the house


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

good luck to all that go


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ON MY WAY SEE ALL OF U THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

Any pics? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BayMami_@Jul 20 2008, 01:26 PM~11132951
> *Any pics?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Why you laughing girl?? Did I miss something??


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 20 2008, 03:52 PM~11133630
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

JUST GOT BACK...NICE SHOW..

NO PICS. MY SPIRIT WAS BROKE BEFORE THE SHOW WHEN MONTEREY'S FINEST PULLED ME OVER AND GAVE ME A BULLSHIT TICKET.

CANT EVEN HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH THE FAMILY WITHOUT THE PIGS FINDING SOME REASON TO BREAK THE VIBE.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 20 2008, 04:13 PM~11133710
> *JUST GOT BACK...NICE SHOW..
> 
> NO PICS. MY SPIRIT WAS BROKE BEFORE THE SHOW WHEN MONTEREY'S FINEST PULLED ME OVER AND GAVE ME A BULLSHIT TICKET.
> ...


were you in your lowrider or family vehicle?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BayMami_@Jul 20 2008, 01:26 PM~11132951
> *Any pics?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you didnt go? did they take the elco?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 20 2008, 04:22 PM~11133762
> *you didnt go? did they take the elco?
> *


heard the elco cleared the 80 inch stick and the limo did 72.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 20 2008, 04:35 PM~11133821
> *heard the elco cleared the 80 inch stick and the limo did 72.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Pics??


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Jul 20 2008, 07:44 PM~11135031
> *Pics??
> *


i got none :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

4 double's 1 single double's hit 80+,75,72, 55, i didnt hear what the single did


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 20 2008, 07:48 PM~11135061
> *4 double's  1 single    double's hit 80+,75,72, 55, i didnt hear what the single did
> *


wich elco??


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 20 2008, 07:51 PM~11135107
> *wich elco??
> *


green monster truck elco hit 80+ 
del toro hit 75 with the drop 63
we chipped at 72 
burgundy elco hit 55


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Some pics I took at the show

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11134642


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 20 2008, 07:48 PM~11135061
> *4 double's  1 single    double's hit 80+,75,72, 55, i didnt hear what the single did
> *



The single hit 38


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 20 2008, 03:13 PM~11133710
> *JUST GOT BACK...NICE SHOW..
> 
> NO PICS. MY SPIRIT WAS BROKE BEFORE THE SHOW WHEN MONTEREY'S FINEST PULLED ME OVER AND GAVE ME A BULLSHIT TICKET.
> ...


 :0 what were you driving and wat was the ticket 4


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven+Jul 20 2008, 05:20 PM~11133755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


family vehicle. multiple ticket. fix-it bulb to no licence at time of being pulled over...BULLSHIT.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

WOT.

JUST HATING ON LOWRIDERS..PULLED OVER RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE FAIRGROUNDS


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 20 2008, 08:45 PM~11135695
> *The single hit 38
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

another good show, always good to see the homies, chill and have a good time


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I would like 2 thank STREETLOW 4 another great show  sales were not that great but having fun wit da homies n met some new ones is what is all bout :biggrin: till nest one I hope every 1 made it home safe :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool show i seen all of my high school friends there. see ya in fresno


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 21 2008, 10:20 AM~11139503
> *I would like 2 thank STREETLOW 4 another great show    sales were not that great but having fun wit da homies n met some new ones is what is all bout  :biggrin: till nest one I hope every 1 made it home safe  :biggrin:
> *


made it home but got stuck in crazy ass traffic on 156.... i thought i was in a parking lot for a while


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 21 2008, 11:47 AM~11139736
> *made it home but got stuck in crazy ass traffic on 156.... i thought i was in a parking lot for a while
> *



yeah we were stuck on 68 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

lil Gary hanging out


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 21 2008, 10:54 AM~11139811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that gato got more action than anyone else at the show


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 21 2008, 12:11 PM~11139967
> *that gato got more action than anyone else at the show
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 21 2008, 11:54 AM~11139807
> *lil Gary hanging out
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 21 2008, 11:47 AM~11139736
> *made it home but got stuck in crazy ass traffic on 156.... i thought i was in a parking lot for a while
> *


Hell yeah ... that sucked after a long day at a show and then sit in an hour + of traffic until we hit 101 .... :angry:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 21 2008, 11:34 AM~11140151
> *Hell yeah ... that sucked after a long day at a show and then sit in an hour + of traffic until we hit 101 ....  :angry:
> *


serious.... it took me about 2 hours to get home :angry:


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Jul 20 2008, 02:32 PM~11133538
> *Why you laughing girl?? Did I miss something??
> *


Because I didn't go to the show... so this time I'm the one sitting here waiting to see pics.


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 20 2008, 03:22 PM~11133762
> *you didnt go? did they take the elco?
> *


No I didn't go this time, but yeah they went and took the Elco...did good too. :biggrin:

You guys didn't go this time either???


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

sorry i missed a good show, would have loved to kick it with the homies.

aye locs its on this sunday


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 21 2008, 01:26 PM~11140592
> *sorry i missed a good show, would have loved to kick it with the homies.
> 
> aye locs its on this sunday
> *


Yeah it is bro .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .... i'll PM you my number ....


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Had a good time at the show...... :biggrin: 

What up Loc's....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 21 2008, 03:41 PM~11141699
> *Had a good time at the show...... :biggrin:
> 
> What up Loc's....
> *


What's going on bro? How was the drive back? Good seeing you guys out there ..... I'll be at the BBQ in Turlock in a few weeks ....


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 21 2008, 03:47 PM~11141742
> *What's going on bro? How was the drive back? Good seeing you guys out there ..... I'll be at the BBQ in Turlock in a few weeks ....
> *


When traffic got caught up i hit the country Made it home by 10:30 .......


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 21 2008, 04:00 PM~11141835
> *When traffic got caught up i hit the country Made it home by 10:30  .......
> *


Damn ... i got home by 8:30


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 21 2008, 04:05 PM~11141883
> *Damn ... i got home by 8:30
> *


I still went o the beach with the family..... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jul 21 2008, 04:12 PM~11141943
> *I still went o the beach with the family..... :biggrin:
> *


Oh ok that makes sense then ....


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

who got the COCHINO pic? :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 21 2008, 04:39 PM~11142164
> *who got the COCHINO pic? :biggrin:
> *


 
u no i got it bro


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 21 2008, 04:12 PM~11142443
> *
> u no i got it bro
> *


and to think this was only the beginning of the caos that followed :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

MISS TASTY WAS LOOKIN GOOD
 
BIG DADDY GOT THERE 2 LATE :0 :angry:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 21 2008, 04:19 PM~11142505
> *MISS TASTY WAS LOOKIN GOOD
> 
> BIG DADDY GOT THERE 2 LATE :0  :angry:
> ...


yeah i did    that sweet tasty buffet didnt last long at all


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

cochino heaven
 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 21 2008, 04:28 PM~11142582
> *GOD I LOVE BEING A COCHINO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

MISS TASTY


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 21 2008, 04:38 PM~11142652
> *
> <span style=\'color:red\'>NALGA ME DIOS
> I THINK MY HEART JUST SKIPPED A BEAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

ruthie skye lookin beautiful as always


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 21 2008, 05:38 PM~11142652
> *
> MISS TASTY
> *


I love Miss Tasty..... We need to start promoting more Cochinas... I say we nominate her as the cochina princess.. lol


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

SOME FUNNY SHIT!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 21 2008, 06:07 PM~11142903
> *I love Miss Tasty..... We need to start promoting more Cochinas... I say we nominate her as the cochina princess.. lol
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I love Tasty!!!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 21 2008, 05:10 PM~11142926
> *
> 
> I love Tasty!!!!
> *


thats cause you already got a taste :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 21 2008, 06:15 PM~11142984
> *thats cause you already got a taste :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 21 2008, 06:15 PM~11142984
> *thats cause you already got a taste :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


But ... I'm not full!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 21 2008, 05:04 PM~11142875
> *
> 
> ruthie skye lookin beautiful as always
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 21 2008, 05:25 PM~11143075
> *But ... I'm not full!
> *


damn do i sense a new movie coming :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 21 2008, 06:29 PM~11143118
> *damn do i sense a new movie coming :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 21 2008, 06:29 PM~11143118
> *damn do i sense a new movie coming :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 can i take the pic's :0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 21 2008, 05:45 PM~11143249
> *:0 can i take the pic's :0
> *


I ALREADY GOT THE VIDEO CAMERA READY TO GO!!!
WE ABOUT TO COME OUT WITH THE VIDEO OF THE YEAR, COURTESY OF COCHINO PRODUCTIONS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

On behalf of the StreetLow familia, I would like to thank everyone that showed support not only for our show but for the lowriding lifestyle as a whole. I heard it was a good show, I couldn't make it out there due to a family gathering but I'll defenitly see everyone in Fresno on August 17th for our Super Show.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 21 2008, 08:15 PM~11144196
> *On behalf of the StreetLow familia, I would like to thank everyone that showed support not only for our show but for the lowriding lifestyle as a whole. I heard it was a good show, I couldn't make it out there due to a family gathering but I'll defenitly see everyone in Fresno on August 17th for our Super Show.
> *


No wonder I didnt see you out ther See you in Fresno.... :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: ANOTHER GOOD STREET LOW SHOW ONCE AGAIN...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

the only thing missing on this pic



















is me on the middle


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 21 2008, 10:22 PM~11145328
> *
> 
> the only thing missing on this pic
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 21 2008, 10:22 PM~11145328
> *
> 
> the only thing missing on this pic
> ...



WELL IF YOU WERENT WALKING AROUND WITH YOUR KILLER DOG :biggrin: HOMIE THAT DOG IS ALL YOU RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

i think we just found ruthie's replacement............ :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 21 2008, 10:42 PM~11145571
> *WELL IF YOU WERENT WALKING AROUND WITH YOUR KILLER DOG :biggrin:  HOMIE THAT DOG IS ALL YOU RIGHT THERE :biggrin:
> *





hater :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 21 2008, 09:42 PM~11145571
> *WELL IF YOU WERENT WALKING AROUND WITH YOUR KILLER DOG :biggrin:  HOMIE THAT DOG IS ALL YOU RIGHT THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats his way of picking up on girls


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 22 2008, 08:28 AM~11147330
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> thats his way of picking up on girls
> *



q vo Jr u need 2 make plans 2 go 2 da supershow :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2008, 07:43 AM~11147462
> *q vo Jr u need 2 make plans 2 go 2 da supershow  :biggrin:
> *


ill try a ver que pasa... it def be e-sweet to go, y ver mas viejas :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

How about some car pics...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 22 2008, 08:52 AM~11147509
> *ill try a ver que pasa... it def be e-sweet to go, y ver mas viejas :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



don't forget bout those tickets :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2008, 08:43 AM~11147870
> *don't forget bout those tickets  :biggrin:
> *


dont worry i havent forgotten.... y a todas les gustaron the RADIERS bag que le compre a mi jefa!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Good times ..... :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Right before traffic backed up


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

That's all the pics I got, pretty small show, but fun anyways


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 21 2008, 06:10 PM~11142926
> *
> 
> I love Tasty!!!!
> *


THEY BOTH OWN ME A KISS TOO


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 22 2008, 09:28 AM~11148414
> *THEY BOTH OWN ME A KISS TOO
> *


shit you better buy a ticket and get in line :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 22 2008, 10:41 AM~11148548
> *shit you better buy a ticket and get in line :biggrin:
> *


It's a long line :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 22 2008, 10:41 AM~11148548
> *shit you better buy a ticket and get in line :biggrin:
> *


THE ONE AND ONLY CHICANO OWNED AUTO PARTS IN THE BAY!!

This should be 

THE ONE AND ONLY *COCHINO* OWNED AUTO PARTS IN THE BAY!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650+Jul 22 2008, 09:45 AM~11148601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn that means i would have to have girls in here all the time, not a bad idea


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 22 2008, 07:20 AM~11146930
> *i think we just found ruthie's replacement............ :biggrin:
> *


FUCK SHE LOOK GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

DOES N-E BODY HAVE PICTURES OF THE MONTEREY SHOW ,


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts+Jul 22 2008, 10:41 AM~11148548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah i'm 1st in line n i got 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 tickets :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2008, 10:49 AM~11149271
> *yeah i'm 1st in line n i got 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 tickets  :biggrin:
> *


te van a pegar!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 22 2008, 12:03 PM~11149402
> *te van a pegar!!
> *



as long as it's worth it, me vale


----------



## GAMBINO (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 22 2008, 10:59 AM~11148751
> *FUCK SHE LOOK GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


body :thumbsup: 

face :thumbsdown:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GAMBINO_@Jul 22 2008, 12:21 PM~11149584
> *body  :thumbsup:
> 
> face  :thumbsdown:
> *



can u say pillow? :biggrin: o de perrito :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GAMBINO_@Jul 22 2008, 12:21 PM~11149584
> *body  :thumbsup:
> 
> face  :thumbsdown:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT ,
I'M A LEG AND ASS MAN ,
AND SHE'S GOT BOTH BRO ,. 
REAL NICE FUCKING LEGS AND NICE ASS.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 22 2008, 12:47 PM~11149847
> *THAT'S RIGHT ,
> I'M A LEG AND ASS MAN ,
> AND SHE'S GOT BOTH BRO ,.
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 21 2008, 05:19 PM~11142505
> *MISS TASTY WAS LOOKIN GOOD
> 
> BIG DADDY GOT THERE 2 LATE :0  :angry:
> ...



:0 they ate her!!


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 21 2008, 09:01 AM~11138394
> *another good show, always good to see the homies, chill and have a good time
> *


 :biggrin:
i couldnt stop laughing after the show while sitting on the stage.. we had a lot of fun!


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 22 2008, 10:23 AM~11148350
> *That's all the pics I got, pretty small show, but fun anyways
> *


you made it :cheesy: 
no hangover??


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 02:05 PM~11151314
> *:biggrin:
> i couldnt stop laughing after the show while sitting on the stage.. we had a lot of fun!
> *


hahaha let me speak francamente lol and wish for a torta


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 02:03 PM~11151288
> *:0 they ate her!!
> *


and she was TASTY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

Fresno is gonna be tight. mark my words


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 22 2008, 03:16 PM~11151420
> *hahaha let me speak francamente lol and wish for a torta
> *



what about the par de putas that was walking around after the show?
putas on parade.. :biggrin: 

that torta sounds good right about now too.. lol


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 22 2008, 03:23 PM~11151509
> *Fresno is gonna be tight. mark my words
> *



and you know this... MAAAANNNNNNNN!!


----------



## La Reina (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GAMBINO_@Jul 22 2008, 12:21 PM~11149584
> *body  :thumbsup:
> 
> face  :thumbsdown:
> *









:yes: :yes:



she is pretty.....


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jul 22 2008, 03:41 PM~11151686
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *



like i will re-iterate once more. :uh: 
do you want to step up and see if you have what it takes? 
you seem to like to pick on Ms Tasty.. shes showing off what God gave her. if i had HALf the body she does i would be too.. so leave her be.. 
i can see from your pic (IF thats really you) that youre not an ugly girl. so step up lets see what YOU got! :nicoderm: 


until then.. go find somewhere else to play.. :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 03:39 PM~11151672
> *and you know this... MAAAANNNNNNNN!!
> 
> *


I KNOW CAUSE IM GOING WITH MY
NISSAN (DA BAYS BIZNESS) ALTIMA WE TOOK 1st PLACE
AND MY DAUGHTER'S TRIKE (CELIA'S EVIL WAYS ) . THAT TOOK 1st PLACE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 03:51 PM~11151798
> *like i will re-iterate once more.  :uh:
> do you want to step up and see if you have what it takes?
> you seem to like to pick on Ms Tasty.. shes showing off what God gave her.  if i had HALf the body she does i would be too.. so leave her be..
> ...




mira q la Reina esta bonita :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 03:51 PM~11151798
> *like i will re-iterate once more.  :uh:
> do you want to step up and see if you have what it takes?
> you seem to like to pick on Ms Tasty.. shes showing off what God gave her.  if i had HALf the body she does i would be too.. so leave her be..
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 22 2008, 03:57 PM~11151856
> *mira q la Reina esta bonita  :biggrin:
> *


yo se que esta bonita. but have you ever met her? in person? can anyone really say if thats her? lol if shes confident with her beauty then she should NOT get on here and hate on other females that are doing their thing. that to me sounds like LOW self esteem. 
i dont know Ruthie or Ms Tasty personally, but im not gonna hate on the fact that they have enough confidence to get out there and walk around in their chonies for you guys to slobber over.. cochinos  
we may make jokes but thats just jokes... shes just being rude.. 
i have bit my tongue when i see her negativity in other threads. but i cant now.. lol

i didnt see HER onstage in Monterey shaking her ass in the bikini contest. :biggrin: 

lol cabron.. dont make me get my ATM card out.. and swipe it donde no brilla el sol :angel: :tongue: :cheesy:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jul 22 2008, 03:41 PM~11151686
> *:yes:  :yes:
> she is pretty.....
> *


editing the comment lol.. a little too late.. whats said is said. 
adding "she is pretty" after you read what i posted. be real about your shit girl.. 
im VERY real about mine. 

step up or keep steppin.
im done.. :biggrin:


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

THOSE FAMOUS ROLLERZ


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 02:38 PM~11151660
> *what about the par de putas that was walking around after the show?
> putas on parade..  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


fuck you had me crackin up!!! for a second i thought i was at a comedy show!! and i had front row seats :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 MONTE LS IN 559_@Jul 22 2008, 05:08 PM~11152550
> *THOSE FAMOUS ROLLERZ
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 06:15 PM~11152590
> *:cheesy:
> *


TELL YOUR FRIEND THANKS FOR POSING AND LOOKINF FINE ASS HELL FOR US. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 22 2008, 05:15 PM~11152589
> *fuck you had me crackin up!!! for a second i thought i was at a comedy show!! and i had front row seats :biggrin:
> *


i should go on tour huh? 

we can call it the taqueria tour... 

Coming soon to a taqueria near you!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 04:19 PM~11152627
> *i should go on tour huh?
> 
> we can call it the taqueria tour...
> ...


lmfao!!!!!
shit can my shop be the first and last stop on the tour!!! ill fire up the grill in the back all day for that one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 22 2008, 05:21 PM~11152646
> *lmfao!!!!!
> shit can my shop be the first and last stop on the tour!!! ill fire up the grill in the back all day for that one :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ONLY if you are going to sell horchata. lol
maybe some pan dulce and churros. :cheesy:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 04:27 PM~11152703
> *ONLY if you are going to sell horchata. lol
> maybe some pan dulce and churros.  :cheesy:
> *


shit ill make you some homemade Churros, learned how to make them from my dad he was a panadero back in the day!!


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 22 2008, 05:30 PM~11152733
> *shit ill make you some homemade Churros, learned how to make them from my dad he was a panadero back in the day!!
> *


ooo do you know how to make the orejas?? and the piggies? oh damn what about empanadas?? 
ok i need to stop. i cant even eat that stuff anymore. 
:happysad:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 03:11 PM~11151375
> *you made it  :cheesy:
> no hangover??
> *



What's up mamaz!! I made it, drove up to Motown on Friday nnight, feeling shitty from Xfest and had a BLAST at Fun in the Sun on Saturday, I drove the 64 to Monterey from Modesto on Sunday morning after a short pit stop at my house in San Jo to get ready  

One more thing, keep on keepin it real homegirl, we definitely need to bust out that clipboard!!!! :roflmao:  

In my opionion, if ANY of these females talkin shit can't take the heat, then get the fuck out the kitchen!! Eye candy goes with the territory and helps sell magazines so we LOWRIDERS THAT SHOW OUR CARS don't have to get jacked on entry fees at the door. If you're not doing the damn thing like showing a car, or supporting your man/family at a show, or modeling yourself, keep your opinions to yourself and not on the _computer_....or talk your shit in person and *be about it* if it affects YOU, don't just run your mouth and be a hater. I had to handle some business* in person *with a braud* as soon as I got to the show *and it was ALL TO THE GOOD after. If these hatin females can't take it move the fuck on and find a different scene to be in because this is a LIFESTYLE. Bottom line: get with it or move on.

Keepin it real.

-JENNIFER-


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

damn sounds like i missed a good show


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 04:33 PM~11152758
> *ooo do you know how to make the orejas?? and the piggies?  oh damn what about empanadas??
> ok i need to stop. i cant even eat that stuff anymore.
> :happysad:
> *


lol um lets not get carried away, shit you gonna have me baking all weekend hahaha yeah he knows how to make all those, when i go to Mexico even though its been a while i work at my tios panaderia its fun plus you get to taste the product as it comes out the over


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 03:53 PM~11152422
> *editing the comment lol.. a little too late.. whats said is said.
> adding "she is pretty"  after you read what i posted. be real about your shit girl..
> im VERY real about mine.
> ...



fucken Noami, just leave her alone, she's just a little girl :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 22 2008, 05:33 PM~11152764
> *What's up mamaz!! I made it, drove up to Motown on Friday nnight,  feeling shitty from Xfest and had a BLAST at Fun in the Sun on Saturday, I drove the 64 to Monterey from Modesto on Sunday morning after a short pit stop at my house in San Jo to get ready
> 
> One more thing, keep on keepin it real homegirl, we definitely need to bust out that clipboard!!!! :roflmao:
> ...



amen sista amen!! well said.. 
glad you made it after a crazy weekend!!
im gettin the clipboard and the baby powder ready lol
maybe im gonna get you some boxing gloves and them shorts with your name on the back lol theres always someone out there that needs to get handled :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 04:42 PM~11152845
> *amen sista amen!!  well said..
> glad you made it after a crazy weekend!!
> im gettin the clipboard and the baby powder ready lol
> ...


put that shit on pay per view might as well get paid for doing it :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jul 22 2008, 05:42 PM~11152844
> *fucken Noami, just leave her alone, she's just a little girl  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 22 2008, 04:33 PM~11152764
> *What's up mamaz!! I made it, drove up to Motown on Friday nnight,  feeling shitty from Xfest and had a BLAST at Fun in the Sun on Saturday, I drove the 64 to Monterey from Modesto on Sunday morning after a short pit stop at my house in San Jo to get ready
> 
> One more thing, keep on keepin it real homegirl, we definitely need to bust out that clipboard!!!! :roflmao:
> ...



thats whats up 
:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 22 2008, 05:43 PM~11152850
> *put that shit on pay per view might as well get paid for doing it :biggrin:
> *



lol im gonna have you walk around with one of those things they carry the snacks on at the concerts... with pan dulce and gelatinas and cokes in a bag with the straws.. in mexico they dont trust you to bring back the deposit bottles lol


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 04:49 PM~11152901
> *lol im gonna have you walk around with one of those things they carry the snacks on at the concerts...  with pan dulce and gelatinas and cokes in a bag with the straws.. in mexico they dont trust you to bring back the deposit bottles lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
damn thats alot of shit to carry, i better start making a cart for it, anyone got a golf cart for sale?? :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 22 2008, 05:51 PM~11152926
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> damn thats alot of shit to carry, i better start making a cart for it, anyone got a golf cart for sale?? :biggrin:
> *



oh no you didnt!! lol
dont start in with the golf cart cuz ill have paul drive you around.. and we all know what happens when you get on a golf cart with paul :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 05:02 PM~11153040
> *oh no you didnt!! lol
> dont start in with the golf cart cuz ill have paul drive you around.. and we all know what happens when you get on a golf cart with paul  :biggrin:
> *


i dont think ill be gettin in a cart with anyone anytime soon, until i get medical insurance again


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 22 2008, 05:51 PM~11152926
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> damn thats alot of shit to carry, i better start making a cart for it, anyone got a golf cart for sale?? :biggrin:
> *



You ladies should look for one of the trycycles with the box in the front!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 05:42 PM~11152845
> *amen sista amen!!  well said..
> glad you made it after a crazy weekend!!
> im gettin the clipboard and the baby powder ready lol
> ...


hahaha baby powder :roflmao: Damint just imagine "Jenns64chevy" on boxing shorts, hahaha.... actually I Thai boxed (it's like boxing + kick boxing) for about 3-4 years :0 I have sparing and boxing gloves already homegirl :thumbsup: On the real, no braud is worth me throwing blows unless she's up in my personal life tyrin to take a shit on me or my family...Not even worth it for a MAN cause you can't stop a ho from being a ho, straight up...so why be mad at her, and break one of my nails on a bitch? :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts+Jul 22 2008, 05:43 PM~11152850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you feel me on this one Eddie. :thumbsup:


OK so enough time on the drama queens, here a few more pics  Thanks Moose for takin pics of my '4. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 22 2008, 05:07 PM~11153102
> *I KNOW you would pay cochino!!! :roflmao:
> *


id pay cause ill admit.... im always down to see a good fight :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Los Compadres_@Jul 22 2008, 06:06 PM~11153094
> *You ladies should look for one of the trycycles with the box in the front!
> *



now thats an idea.. but whos going to pedal?
fuck it.. ill pedal and big daddy can sit in the basket with the goods lol :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 22 2008, 06:10 PM~11153121
> *id pay cause ill admit.... im always down to see a good fight :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: Who's fightin?


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 22 2008, 06:07 PM~11153102
> *hahaha baby powder :roflmao:  Damint just imagine "Jenns64chevy" on boxing shorts, hahaha.... actually I Thai boxed (it's like boxing + kick boxing) for about 3-4 years  :0  I have sparing and boxing gloves already homegirl :thumbsup:  On the real, no braud is worth me throwing blows unless she's up in my personal life tyrin to take a shit on me or my family...Not even worth it for a MAN cause you can't stop a ho from being a ho, straight up...so why be mad at her, and break one of my nails on a bitch?  :cheesy:
> *


kickboxing? im not pissing you off.. ever... lol

youre right no more hoochie mama drama. :biggrin: 

i feel alot better after having said all that though hahaha


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 22 2008, 07:20 AM~11146930
> *i think we just found ruthie's replacement............ :biggrin:
> *


Ahh Shit!!!! I dont mind... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady+Jul 22 2008, 05:14 PM~11153144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well at least you spoke francamente


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Jul 22 2008, 03:41 PM~11151686
> *:yes:  :yes:
> she is pretty.....
> *


y u always hatin on miss tasty.i c u change ur comment

[


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 22 2008, 05:35 PM~11153322
> *y u always hatin on miss tasty.i c u change ur comm
> *


cause she prob wants a taste :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 22 2008, 06:35 PM~11153322
> *y u always hatin on miss tasty.i c u change ur comment
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 22 2008, 06:39 PM~11153356
> *That's two different girls...
> *


i agree. either that or the angles at which they were shot..

im gonna act like her for a second.. "could be her. i cant tell with that big honker she has in the second pic.." 
its not even really that big but i had to find something lol

ahh so thats what it feels like to be a hater..

:roflmao:

ok im having fun with this but i gotta stop now lol


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> i agree. either that or the angles at which they were shot..
> 
> im gonna act like her for a second.. "could be her. i cant tell with that big honker she has in the second pic.."
> its not even really that big but i had to find something lol
> ...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 03:51 PM~11151798
> *like i will re-iterate once more.  :uh:
> do you want to step up and see if you have what it takes?
> you seem to like to pick on Ms Tasty.. shes showing off what God gave her.  if i had HALf the body she does i would be too.. so leave her be..
> ...


tell it like it is girl.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 04:37 PM~11152285
> *yo se que esta bonita.  but have you ever met her?  in person? can anyone really say if thats her? lol  if shes confident with her beauty then she should NOT get on here and hate on other females that are doing their thing.  that to me sounds like LOW self esteem.
> i dont know Ruthie or Ms Tasty personally, but im not gonna hate on the fact that they have enough confidence to get out there and walk around in their chonies for you guys to slobber over..  cochinos
> we may make jokes but thats just jokes... shes just being rude..
> ...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 04:53 PM~11152422
> *editing the comment lol.. a little too late.. whats said is said.
> adding "she is pretty"  after you read what i posted. be real about your shit girl..
> im VERY real about mine.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

I think this is one of Impalas cars?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

thanks streetlow once again, for a bomb ass show, packed as usual, hella cars, had a good ass time, first time, i took along, my boys from showoffs, with the blazer, 05,06 lowrider truck of the year, sunset dreams, and my boy, manuel, with la sancha, all 3 of us, had gone to the fresno downtown show the day before, all 3 won sweepstakes there, then went straight to monterey, slept a few hours in the line, and all 3 of us won sweepstakes there, thats how we do it, congrats to all the other winners, and see yall in fresno, august 17th, for another bomb ass street low show, and it was nice talking to u gilbert at the endof the show, u a cool ass person, and your magazine, and shows, are gonna go along away, big props to the magazine owner, who is for the people not the big rim ads. 
:biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

*DAMN THIS IS LIKE WATCHING NOVELAS..... WHO NEEDS UNIVISION WHEN YOU GOT LAYITLOW! :biggrin: *


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: StreetLow_Lady, StreetLow_Girl, burbylady

hi alicia!!! :wave: 
i think that girl we are talking about went and made herself a new name LOL :uh:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 22 2008, 10:28 PM~11155645
> *thanks streetlow once again, for a bomb ass show, packed as usual, hella cars, had a good ass time, first time, i took along, my boys from showoffs, with the blazer, 05,06 lowrider truck of the year, sunset dreams, and my boy, manuel, with la sancha, all 3 of us, had gone to the fresno downtown show the day before, all 3 won sweepstakes there, then went straight to monterey, slept a few hours in the line, and all 3 of us won sweepstakes there, thats how we do it, congrats to all the other winners, and see yall in fresno, august 17th, for another bomb ass street low show, and it was nice talking to u gilbert at the endof the show, u a cool ass person, and your magazine, and shows, are gonna go along away, big props to the magazine owner, who is for the people not the big rim ads.
> :biggrin:
> *


*AMEN TO THAT!* :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 10:34 PM~11155693
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: StreetLow_Lady, StreetLow_Girl, burbylady
> 
> ...


*PINCHE CHISMOSAS! ARE YOU REFERRING TO "LA REINA" AKA <span style='color:green'>"BURBYLADY" </span>*


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Girl_@Jul 22 2008, 10:37 PM~11155722
> *PINCHE CHISMOSAS! ARE YOU REFERRING TO "LA REINA" AKA <span style='color:green'>"BURBYLADY" </span>
> *


could be.. i dont doubt anything anymore.. lol..


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 10:34 PM~11155693
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: StreetLow_Lady, StreetLow_Girl, burbylady
> 
> ...



*HOLA NAOMI!!!!! * :wave:


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 06:15 PM~11152590
> *:cheesy:
> *


*I DONT CARE WHAT ANY BODY THINKS OR SAYS MY STREETLOW GIRL MAGAZINE MODEL OVER ALL AND WILL BE ALWAYS IS CHOLE. CAN YOU SAY UNREPLACEABLE.... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: *


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87 MONTE LS IN 559_@Jul 22 2008, 06:18 PM~11152616
> *TELL YOUR FRIEND THANKS FOR POSING AND LOOKINF FINE ASS HELL FOR US. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*TELL HER FOR ME TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 22 2008, 05:33 PM~11152764
> *What's up mamaz!! I made it, drove up to Motown on Friday nnight,  feeling shitty from Xfest and had a BLAST at Fun in the Sun on Saturday, I drove the 64 to Monterey from Modesto on Sunday morning after a short pit stop at my house in San Jo to get ready
> 
> One more thing, keep on keepin it real homegirl, we definitely need to bust out that clipboard!!!! :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 22 2008, 08:16 PM~11154368
> *
> 
> I think this is one of Impalas cars?
> *


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 22 2008, 05:33 PM~11152764
> *What's up mamaz!! I made it, drove up to Motown on Friday nnight,  feeling shitty from Xfest and had a BLAST at Fun in the Sun on Saturday, I drove the 64 to Monterey from Modesto on Sunday morning after a short pit stop at my house in San Jo to get ready
> 
> One more thing, keep on keepin it real homegirl, we definitely need to bust out that clipboard!!!! :roflmao:
> ...



I agree with this part. But I think the prices will continue to rise like gas prices! The modles just comes with the Territory


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 23 2008, 09:45 AM~11158091
> *
> 
> 
> ...




this pic had me laughin for days.... :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jul 23 2008, 09:49 AM~11158125
> *this pic had me laughin for days.... :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 23 2008, 10:17 AM~11158326
> *
> *



q vo homie hope u can make it 2 da King City show :biggrin:



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414250


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 23 2008, 07:50 AM~11157328
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 23 2008, 10:23 AM~11158391
> *q vo homie hope u can make it 2 da King City show  :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414250
> 
> ...


cant gotta spend time with a special friend that day cuz its her birthday :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 23 2008, 09:45 AM~11158091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I AM AN ASS AND LEG MAN ,
SHE'S GOT THAT TOO ,


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jul 22 2008, 05:26 PM~11152702
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


SHE'S GOT ASS AND LEG SHAPE AND TITAS


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

RS HYDRAULICS WITH STREET LOW MAG ARE HAVING A KINGS OF THE STREETS IN AUGUST , SO BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR FLIERS 
THAT ARE COMING SOON ;


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL TIBURON_@Jul 23 2008, 06:37 AM~11156984
> *I DONT CARE WHAT ANY BODY THINKS OR SAYS MY STREETLOW GIRL MAGAZINE MODEL  OVER ALL AND WILL BE ALWAYS IS CHOLE. CAN YOU SAY UNREPLACEABLE....  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


I agree!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kolorofsuccess63 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL TIBURON_@Jul 23 2008, 06:37 AM~11156984
> *I DONT CARE WHAT ANY BODY THINKS OR SAYS MY STREETLOW GIRL MAGAZINE MODEL  OVER ALL AND WILL BE ALWAYS IS CHOLE. CAN YOU SAY UNREPLACEABLE....  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Amen ta that!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :worship: 
I HELL OF AGREE!!!


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 23 2008, 09:19 PM~11164326
> *I agree!!!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


yo ruthie your still my main girl lol .


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 23 2008, 01:46 PM~11160353
> *SHE'S GOT ASS AND LEG SHAPE AND TITAS
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 23 2008, 09:45 AM~11158091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god damn look at that ,
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Jul 22 2008, 04:26 PM~11152702
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT HAS TO BE THE PHOTO OF THE YEAR......


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

si that is a nice pic!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetLow_Lady (Jun 3, 2006)

nice to see the cochinos doing what they do best.. :wave: 
things are back to normal


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 24 2008, 08:03 PM~11172847
> *nice to see the cochinos doing what they do best..  :wave:
> things are back to normal
> *


ya digg


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 24 2008, 08:03 PM~11172847
> *nice to see the cochinos doing what they do best..  :wave:
> things are back to normal
> *


 :uh: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL TIBURON_@Jul 23 2008, 07:37 AM~11156984
> *I DONT CARE WHAT ANY BODY THINKS OR SAYS MY STREETLOW GIRL MAGAZINE MODEL  OVER ALL AND WILL BE ALWAYS IS CHOLE. CAN YOU SAY UNREPLACEABLE....  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


CHOLE RULES :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87 MONTE LS IN 559_@Jul 22 2008, 06:18 PM~11152616
> *TELL YOUR FRIEND THANKS FOR POSING AND LOOKINF FINE ASS HELL FOR US. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SHE'S LOOKING HELLA CUTE


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87 MONTE LS IN 559_@Jul 22 2008, 06:08 PM~11152550
> *THOSE FAMOUS ROLLERZ
> 
> 
> ...


hey bRO you know ME and LIL VIC STILL got the best pic on lock from the fresno show lol


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 22 2008, 04:37 PM~11152285
> *yo se que esta bonita.  but have you ever met her?  in person? can anyone really say if thats her? lol  if shes confident with her beauty then she should NOT get on here and hate on other females that are doing their thing.  that to me sounds like LOW self esteem.
> i dont know Ruthie or Ms Tasty personally, but im not gonna hate on the fact that they have enough confidence to get out there and walk around in their chonies for you guys to slobber over..  cochinos
> we may make jokes but thats just jokes... shes just being rude..
> ...


SHE'S FROM SAC & I'VE SEEN HER. THAT IS HER PIC. BUT SHE'S A YOUNGSTER GIVE HER A FEW MORE YEARS. I THINK SHE'S LIKE 16- 17...... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

still our COCHINOS spoke model :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by StreetLow_Lady_@Jul 24 2008, 07:03 PM~11172847
> *nice to see the cochinos doing what they do best..  :wave:
> things are back to normal
> *


would you expect any less from us :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 25 2008, 09:30 AM~11176919
> *would you expect any less from us :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 25 2008, 07:25 AM~11176413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 25 2008, 10:27 AM~11177415
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



LUNCH TIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE TODAY IS CHINESSE DOWNTOWN MONTEREY ENJOY UR LUNCH :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY AND I GOT 1st PLACE FOR FULL COSTOM TRIKE .


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

MY DAUGHTER AND I GOT 1st PLACE FOR FULL COSTOM TRIKE.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 25 2008, 04:40 PM~11180146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


robert valascos' son old trike.... R&S hydraulics


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 25 2008, 04:43 PM~11180168
> *robert valascos' son old trike.... R&S hydraulics
> *



IT WAS ,
I GAVE IT A NEW PAINT AND NEW INTERIOR , 
SO IT'S MY DAUGHTER NOW WITH NEW SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Jul 25 2008, 01:38 AM~11175246
> *hey bRO you know ME and LIL VIC STILL got the best pic on lock from the fresno show lol
> *


YEAH THOSE AND SUM OTHER PIX GOT MY LAST MY SPACE PAGE DELETED TOO MUCH FLOUNDER FISH IN THOSE PIX...LOL


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 25 2008, 05:18 PM~11180370
> *IT WAS ,
> I GAVE IT A NEW PAINT AND NEW INTERIOR ,
> SO IT'S MY DAUGHTER NOW WITH NEW SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


any pics of the new paint and interior


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 25 2008, 05:39 PM~11180485
> *any pics of the new paint and interior
> *


JUST BE AT THE FRESNO SHOW YOU'LL SEE IT !!!!!!!!!!!
IT'S MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE NOW WITH NEW SHIT DONE TO IT !!!!!!!!!!
I WORK FOR RS HYDRAULICS I'M A SALES REP FOR AIR LOCK UPS !!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 25 2008, 05:57 PM~11180593
> *JUST BE AT THE FRESNO SHOW YOU'LL SEE IT !!!!!!!!!!!
> IT'S MY DAUGHTERS TRIKE NOW WITH NEW SHIT DONE TO IT !!!!!!!!!!
> I WORK FOR RS HYDRAULICS I'M A SALES REP FOR AIR LOCK UPS !!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 25 2008, 05:59 PM~11180608
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THUMBS UP TO YOU BRO .
HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE SHOW . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jul 23 2008, 10:44 PM~11165113
> *
> *


SUP MY BROTHER SEE YOU AT THE FRESNO SHOW !!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 25 2008, 06:02 PM~11180622
> *THUMBS UP TO YOU BRO .
> HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE SHOW . :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i'll be there


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

2ND ANNUAL 
RAZA AGAINST AUTISM
CAR AND BIKE SHOW
AUGUST 16, 2008
PLACE
JEW ELEMENTARY SCHOOL
1966 FLINT AVENUE
SAN JOSE CA 95148


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TTTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 26 2008, 03:19 PM~11185621
> *2ND ANNUAL
> RAZA AGAINST AUTISM
> CAR AND BIKE SHOW
> ...


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 23 2008, 08:45 AM~11158091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of top pic girl? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

this was another great Street Low Show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Jul 28 2008, 02:53 PM~11198742
> *anymore pics of top pic girl? :biggrin:
> *


thats miss tasty look 4 her at the fresno show.


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 25 2008, 04:40 PM~11180146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my nissan (da bay bizness) altima got first place for street euro.








at the monterey show july 20, 2008


----------



## OLDTIME47 (Jun 8, 2006)

tasty tasty....


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 28 2008, 04:19 PM~11199369
> *thats miss tasty look 4 her at the fresno show.
> 
> 
> *



can you bring her to King City :biggrin:


----------



## Miss Tasty (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 30 2008, 10:54 AM~11215262
> *can you bring her to King City  :biggrin:
> *


when n ill find my own ride


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miss Tasty_@Jul 30 2008, 12:47 PM~11216147
> *when n ill find my own ride
> *



this sunday 8/3/08 c u there chula :cheesy: 


I'll buy u lunch :biggrin:


----------



## Miss Tasty (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 30 2008, 12:56 PM~11216201
> *this sunday 8/3/08 c u there chula  :cheesy:
> I'll buy u lunch  :biggrin:
> *


do u have the address n times


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miss Tasty_@Jul 30 2008, 12:59 PM~11216231
> *do u have the address n times
> *



show starts at 11 am 

add: 625 division st
King City Ca 93930


n u don't pay 2 get in :biggrin:


----------



## Nika Licious (Jul 30, 2008)

i love ruthie!! =]


















the COCHINOS
and CHOCHINAS











i had alot of fun!!!
Supershow will be great


----------



## Miss Tasty (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 30 2008, 01:03 PM~11216251
> *show starts at 11 am
> 
> add: 625 division st
> ...


k good stuff


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nika Licious_@Jul 30 2008, 01:03 PM~11216254
> *i love ruthie!! =]
> 
> 
> ...




fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk I can't c da pic :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 


but if it is who I think it is please come 2 da King City show :cheesy: or pm me da pics


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

this will be at the fresno show ,


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 30 2008, 12:56 PM~11216201
> *this sunday 8/3/08 c u there chula  :cheesy:
> I'll buy u lunch  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> HI HONEY :wave:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 30 2008, 02:14 PM~11216780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

me and ruthie skye will b there and ill b bringin some fresh meat


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 30 2008, 11:04 PM~11221836
> *me and ruthie skye will b there and ill b bringin some fresh meat
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 30 2008, 11:04 PM~11221836
> *me and ruthie skye will b there and ill b bringin some fresh meat
> *



I'm hungry already :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2008, 08:21 AM~11223350
> *I'm hungry already  :cheesy:
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2008, 07:21 AM~11223350
> *I'm hungry already  :cheesy:
> *


cuando no tienes hambre, but i got a sneak peak at what he might bring :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 31 2008, 08:56 AM~11223574
> *cuando no tienes hambre, but i got a sneak peak at what he might bring :biggrin:
> *



pm me wit da pics :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2008, 09:39 AM~11223854
> *pm me wit da pics  :biggrin:
> *


hey what service do you have for your phone??


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 31 2008, 10:00 AM~11224015
> *hey what service do you have for your phone??
> *



verizon why?


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2008, 10:05 AM~11224051
> *verizon why?
> *


cuz if u had att i was gonna say go to my cuzzins store he normally hooks it up phat.. his store is in the watts


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 31 2008, 10:11 AM~11224094
> *cuz if u had att i was gonna say go to my cuzzins store he normally hooks it up phat.. his store is in the watts
> *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 31 2008, 09:11 AM~11224094
> *cuz if u had att i was gonna say go to my cuzzins store he normally hooks it up phat.. his store is in the watts
> *


i might have to hit that store up next time im down there, maybe this weekend. i need a pinche blue tooth and a memory card


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 31 2008, 10:15 AM~11224142
> *i might have to hit that store up next time im down there, maybe this weekend. i need a pinche blue tooth and a memory card
> *


yea im tryna get a new bluetooh. the 1 i have is a piece of monkey shit :angry: 

im gonna get the jawbone 2. all i have heard is great things about it :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 31 2008, 09:19 AM~11224192
> *yea im tryna get a new bluetooh. the 1 i have is a piece of monkey shit  :angry:
> 
> im gonna get the jawbone 2. all i have heard is great things about it  :biggrin:
> *


i never wanted one but i sure as hell dont want to get a damn ticket for using my phone when im driving, for now speaker phone it is


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

exotic was saling some good ones :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2008, 10:30 AM~11224298
> *exotic was saling some good ones  :biggrin:
> *


yea them lil small ones. but id lose that shit in a day :uh:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

TTT









:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 31 2008, 10:43 AM~11224472
> *yea them lil small ones. but id lose that shit in a day  :uh:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 31 2008, 09:43 AM~11224472
> *yea them lil small ones. but id lose that shit in a day  :uh:
> *


i hear that bro


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 31 2008, 09:39 AM~11223854
> *pm me wit da pics  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 31 2008, 12:38 PM~11225614
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


is her name goldie??? :cheesy:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

KING OF THE STREETS
AT RS HYDRAULICS
AUGUST 31 2008 
701 KINGS ROW
SAN JOSE CA 95112
CASH PRICEZ FOR THE HOP ONLY


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 31 2008, 10:49 AM~11224549
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


SHE IS READY :biggrin: 



TO GET IT IN THE POOPER


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 31 2008, 12:41 PM~11225639
> *SHE IS READY  :biggrin:
> TO GET IT IN THE POOPER
> *


fuckin tito lol


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 31 2008, 12:39 PM~11225624
> *is her name goldie???  :cheesy:
> *


i did a test shoot with her but no i wont b bringin her


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Jul 31 2008, 12:41 PM~11225638
> *KING OF THE STREETS
> AT RS HYDRAULICS
> AUGUST 31 2008
> ...


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 31 2008, 12:41 PM~11225639
> *SHE IS READY  :biggrin:
> TO GET IT IN THE POOPER
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 31 2008, 10:43 AM~11224472
> *yea them lil small ones. but id lose that shit in a day  :uh:
> *


WHERE WOULD YOU LOSE IT AT? HUH..... THEY WORK GREAT!

HAVEN'T HAD 1 MISSING BLUETOOTH CASE YET!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 31 2008, 02:37 PM~11227248
> *WHERE WOULD YOU LOSE IT AT?  HUH..... THEY WORK GREAT!
> 
> HAVEN'T HAD 1 MISSING BLUETOOTH CASE YET!
> *


you know Steve be playin in the fountains at his work and he might drop it in the water :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 31 2008, 03:47 PM~11227331
> *you know Steve be playin in the fountains at his work and he might drop it in the water :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 31 2008, 12:44 PM~11225667
> *fuckin tito lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider+Jul 31 2008, 03:37 PM~11227248-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 31 2008, 04:31 PM~11227779
> *bro i lose my keys like 3 times a week  :uh:
> 
> i put them down some where and forget where i left them.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
YOUR CRAZY FOOL!


----------



## 831diamond (Apr 2, 2008)

see ya at the fresno super show..


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 28 2008, 04:19 PM~11199369
> *thats miss tasty look 4 her at the fresno show.
> 
> 
> *


ttttttttttttttttt


----------

